# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [Thanh lý] Nhiều đồ ngon bổ rẻ

## trodjngung

Dạo này em ít buôn bán nên còn ít đồ thanh lý nốt ạ
SDT liên hệ: 0945 tám ba tám 626
Em đi vào việc chính luôn là show hàng thôi ạ  :Cool: 

update thêm đồ và giảm giá một số đồ còn lại cho nhanh đi  :Cool: 


#2: Đã ra đi ạ

----------

denledmes

----------


## trodjngung

#3: Đã ra đi ạ

----------

denledmes

----------


## trodjngung

#4: Đã bay

----------


## trodjngung

#6 và #7 đã bay ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#8: Đã bay hết rùi ạ

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, Anh cho em đặt gạch "#5: Mấy em cảm biến 100k" và "#7: Hai em như hình một e bằng inox một e nhôm 100k" nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#9:[SIZE=4] Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> Chào anh, Anh cho em đặt gạch "#5: Mấy em cảm biến 100k" và "#7: Hai em như hình một e bằng inox một e nhôm 100k" nhé.


OK bác
Bác nt qua zalo để em xin địa chỉ gửi hàng cho bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#10 có bác gạch rùi ạ
sdt của bác 0943755199

----------


## trodjngung

#11: đã bay

----------


## Echchum

Khớp nối có bán lẻ ko bác , chứ cả thì khó mua quá, nếu lẻ thì em lấy cái 6÷14 và 12÷14

----------


## trodjngung

> Khớp nối có bán lẻ ko bác , chứ cả thì khó mua quá, nếu lẻ thì em lấy cái 6÷14 và 12÷14


Em mong muốn bán tất cả bác ạ. Lẻ e bán lâu lắm

----------


## trodjngung

#6 đã có bác ***8844*** đặt rụi ạ

----------


## pvkhai

Gạch mớ khớp nối nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

> Gạch mớ khớp nối nhé.


#1 Đã nhận gạch của bác nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#11 đã có gạch rùi các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#12 đã đi rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#13 Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#12 đã có gạch rùi ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch mã số 9 như trao đổi nhé ạ.

----------


## trodjngung

#13 Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## motogia

Chủ thớt, nhôm còn hay hết bác

----------


## Hung rau

gạch bộ giác hút nhé bác 0934065560

----------


## trodjngung

> gạch bộ giác hút nhé bác 0934065560


Đã nhận gạch của bác nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

> Chủ thớt, nhôm còn hay hết bác


Nhôm e hết rùi bác nhé. Sr bác ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> gạch bộ giác hút nhé bác 0934065560


Bộ giác hút vẫn còn các bác nhé.
Bác này đặt gạch nhưng em liên lạc mấy hôm không thấy hồi âm gì ạ  :Frown:

----------


## winstarvn

> Bộ giác hút vẫn còn các bác nhé.
> Bác này đặt gạch nhưng em liên lạc mấy hôm không thấy hồi âm gì ạ


Em đặt 1 bộ về nghiên cứu nha bác, nhắn em stk qua đt 0898449342 nha

----------


## trodjngung

#14 Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#15 Đã ra đi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#15 đã có gạch rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#16 Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## dangkhoi

bác đo hay quá bước 10 hành trình 22 dài 38. ko biết chạy kiểu gì

----------


## aiemphuong

phi 15 b10, dài 380, ht 220 á mà

----------


## trodjngung

Vâng bác ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> bác đo hay quá bước 10 hành trình 22 dài 38. ko biết chạy kiểu gì


Tại e quen tay ghi cho tiện, thường phi với bước thì tính mm, hành trình với tổng dài tính cm

----------


## BKH

> #14 2 em khớp nối 14-14 giá 120k/em lấy cả 2 bao ship chậm 
> Đính kèm 43792Đính kèm 43793


Gạch 2 con này nha bác. Cho e stk nha

----------


## trodjngung

Nhận gạch của bác rùi nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#16 Vitme mini 100K update giá cho nhanh đi ạ
Phi 8mm, bước 2mm, hành trình 5cm, tổng dài 10cm


#17 Mentor JD2-311S giá 200k

----------


## Ninh Tran

> #17 Mentor JD2-311S giá 200k


em lấy cái này.

----------


## trodjngung

OK bác Ninh Trần
Bác sms hay zalo cho e để ae trao đổi ạ

----------


## khangscc

Em lấy MS16 bác chủ chịu nạp thẻ dt ko ạ :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

> Em lấy MS16 bác chủ chịu nạp thẻ dt ko ạ


Bác muốn lấy con vitme mini múc #16 đó ạ.
Em cũng ko thích nạp điện thoại lắm, nếu bác chuyển khoản được thì tốt quá, không thì bác inbox zalo cho e 2 cái thẻ 50k vina vậy  :Smile:

----------


## Ninh Tran

nhắn em số tài khoản bác ơi.

----------


## trodjngung

> nhắn em số tài khoản bác ơi.


stk: 0451000262443
Chủ tk: Ngo Duy Trung
Ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Bác sms cho e hay zalo ý. Trên này e ít ol lắm ạ

----------

ali35

----------


## trodjngung

> #16 Vitme mini 100K update giá cho nhanh đi ạ
> Phi 8mm, bước 2mm, hành trình 5cm, tổng dài 10cm
> Đính kèm 44142
> 
> #17 Mentor JD2-311S giá 200k
> Đính kèm 44143Đính kèm 44144


Cả hai e này vẫn còn các bác nhé. Hai bác kia hỏi nhưng chưa thấy ý kiến gì

#17 Em có thêm 3 bộ như vậy nữa nhé bác nào lấy số lượng e free ship chậm ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#18 Một em như hình ạ. Hình thức hoạt đông như e panme trước e bán. Kích thước 6cmx6cm giá là 100k/em update giá hiện tại có 6 em
ATTACH=CONFIG]44313[/ATTACH]
Ảnh của em panme trước đây ạ

#19 Giống hệt em bên trên nhưng kích thước nhỏ hơn 4cmx4cm giá 70k/em có tầm 5 em

----------


## waranty

> #18 Một em như hình ạ. Hình thức hoạt đông như e panme trước e bán. Kích thước 6cmx6cm giá là 120k/em khả năng sẽ có tầm 4 em
> 
> Ảnh của em panme trước đây ạ
> 
> #19 Giống hệt em bên trên nhưng kích thước nhỏ hơn 4cmx4cm giá 70k/em có tầm 5 em


Cho mình gạch  5 cái chỉnh loại  bé 4x4cm  nhé. Trước mình mua panme của bạn rồi.

----------


## trodjngung

#20 Đã ra đi hết rùi ạ

----------

lehoongf

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác waranty  rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#21 Em puli 100k
Đường kính trong 14mm
Đường kính ngoài 55mm

----------


## dobinh1961

> #20 Dành cho bác nào lắp được gì thì lắm ạ. Em đang có tầm hơn 20 chiếc 15k/chiếc
> Đính kèm 44326Đính kèm 44327


Không có chiều dầy  chụp nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#22 Chân máy giá Update giá đi cho nhanh ạ 100k/cặp 2 chiếc
Loại này e đang có tầm 10 cặp bác nào ôm cả inbox e lấy giá đẹp
Cao 18.5 cm, dầy 12mm
Mặt nhỏ kích thước 75mm x 45mm
Mặt to 75mm x 65 mm

----------


## trodjngung

#23 Xilanh kèm ray trượt SMC MXQ12-100 dài 18cm có 2 em
Em đẹp 200k, em xấu 150k lấy cả 2 là 300k update giá thanh lý cho gọnĐính kèm 44373Đính kèm 44374Đính kèm 44375Đính kèm 44376

----------


## trodjngung

#17 [SIZE=3][COLOR="#FF0000"] Đã đi hết rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#24update giá Bán cả lố 50k gồm không có ống ngắm, hai cảm biến và đo áp suất mấy cái cảm biến với áp suất là tù mù ạ, áp suất thì bị nứt một chút

----------


## trodjngung

#25 Đã đi hết rùi ạ

----------


## ali35

> #17 Update lại giá và hình cho đi nhanh 150k/em đang có 4 em. Bác nào ôm hết bao ship chậm ạ
> Đính kèm 44442Đính kèm 44443


gạch 2 cái này nhé bác ,lát sms cho bác

----------


## waranty

> #23 Xilanh kèm ray trượt SMC MXQ12-100 dài 18cm có 2 em
> Em đẹp 200k, em xấu 150k lấy cả 2 là 300k update giá thanh lý cho gọnĐính kèm 44373Đính kèm 44374Đính kèm 44375Đính kèm 44376


Cho mình gạch cặp này nhé. Biết thế chờ mai ship luôn cho mình 1 lượt, đỡ phải ship mấy lần  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác ali35  và bác waranty
#17 Vẫn còn 2 em nữa các bác nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

tui gạch 2 cái kẹp ms17 cuối cùng nha , nhắn giúp số tài khoản

----------


## trodjngung

> tui gạch 2 cái kẹp ms17 cuối cùng nha , nhắn giúp số tài khoản


Sorry bác #17 có một anh lấy 1 chiếc rùi còn một chiếc thôi ạ. Nếu a lấy thì e giữ cho anh ạ
Bác gạch đá gì thì cứ sms cho e ý. Trên này thỉnh thoảng e mới lên được mong các bác thông cảm ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> tui gạch 2 cái kẹp ms17 cuối cùng nha , nhắn giúp số tài khoản


Em thành thật xin lỗi bác giờ e mới kiểm tra lại thì #17 em hết hàng rùi ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## trodjngung

#26 ống ngắm 50k/1 cái cho các bác về nghịch  Em có tầm hơn 5 cái
Chính là cái ống ngắm trong hình này các bác nhé chứ không phải toàn bộ sản phầm trong hình đâu ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trodjngung

#27 Đã ra đi hết rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#28 kẹp OptoSigma CAA-40LEE bên trên có gắn THORLAPS Hex phi trong của nó e đo được ~13mm Giá 120k/e em đang có tầm 3 chiêc ạ

----------


## hoahong102

> #27 Tay quay mini đường kính 46mm, cốt phi 10mm Giá 15k/em hàng số lượng tầm 20 chiếc
> Đính kèm 44691Đính kèm 44692Đính kèm 44693



Cần 3 cái, nhưng mua luôn 10 cái, tặng ai cấn

----------


## trodjngung

Nhận gạch của bác hoahong102 10 chiêc ạ. Bác sms hay zalo trao đổi với e nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#28 Đã bán hết rùi ạ

----------


## waranty

> #27 Tay quay mini đường kính 46mm, cốt phi 10mm Giá 15k/em hàng số lượng tầm 20 chiếc
> Đính kèm 44691Đính kèm 44692Đính kèm 44693


Mình gạch hết số còn lại nhé. Bạn @hoahong102 nếu ko cần thì để lại cho mình số dư nhé. Thanks!

----------


## trodjngung

Nhận gạch của bác waranty  món #27

----------


## trodjngung

Đăng lại #21 update giá và thêm số lượng
Puli em có hai loại đường kính trong 14mm và 10mm
đường kính ngoài 55mm, 30 răng
Đã bán hết

----------


## hoahong102

gửi mình 5 cái được rồi, còn lại để cho lão kia có vẻ cần hơn

----------


## trodjngung

> gửi mình 5 cái được rồi, còn lại để cho lão kia có vẻ cần hơn


OK bác. Khi nào bác cần gửi thì liên hệ với e qua sdt bên dưới chữ ký nhé

----------


## waranty

> gửi mình 5 cái được rồi, còn lại để cho lão kia có vẻ cần hơn


Cảm ơn bạn nhé  :Smile:

----------


## trodjngung

#28 Xilanh có trượt MXQ12-17 SMC đang có 14 em hàng khá ổn giá ra đi cả lô 100k/em cho gọn ạ
Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#29 Đã ra đi rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#30 Hộp số Liming Atg KSB-44-10-P0 Giá 200k
Đã bán

----------


## tranphong248

> #29 Cặp block THK SR 20 Giá 70k
> Đính kèm 45119Đính kèm 45120Đính kèm 45121


Lấy 2 cái block nhe bác ấy ơi

----------


## trodjngung

#31 Đã bán rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#32 Em đang cần liên hệ với bác nào có xưởng để ôm hộ đống ke vuông với ốc ếch này ạ  :Wink: 
Em thì cái gì số lượng nhiều lại không thích bán lẻ lắm
Hiện trạng như hình đây ạ.
Ke vuông còn toàn là loại 35mmx40mm tầm gần 50kg
Ốc ếch các kiểu lắm cho ke vuông, ốc bắt trực tiếp vào nhôm định hình vvv các kiểu cũng tầm 50kg
Do là em muốn bán cả lô nên bác nào quan tâm thì zalo hay sms cho em với nhé.
Hình ảnh ke vuông với đống ốc ếch. Chỗ đẹp đẹp mới dc một phần thui ạ

----------

lehoongf

----------


## mylove299

không thấy thông tin ll mua kiểu j nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## Totdo

giá một kg là 1000 gram

----------


## tranphong248

Cho giá cái áo trắng. Size bốn chục phẩy ko năm đi bác. E quan tâm

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Sao giống tháo ra từ cây visme 2510 hành trình 1.28 m quá vậy ta

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## ktshung

Cho giá bkbf và áo đi bác

----------


## trodjngung

Các bác ngó kỹ người bán giúp e với ạ.
Hàng BÁN BK-BF20 Và Áo nhôm! này ko phải của e nhé.
Làm vừa nãy mấy bác hỏi em chả biết cái mô tê gì  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Ếch ban níck cái tên post bài bậy bạ trong thớt người khác đi

----------

Trucvt, Xuan Gio

----------


## legiao

Cha nầy mới bị ông hải chửi giờ nhảy qua đây đăng bừa

----------


## aiemphuong

đăng bên đây bị đuổi rùi mới nhảy wa thớt ông Hải á, h thì Ban nick lun ùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## blacksky2411

Mấy bác cảnh giác nhé, tên này lừa đảo thứ thiệt đó.
Chính em là người dính nè, có cảnh báo facebook rồi, cũng đã gửi đơn lên CA luôn.

Coi chứng bị dính giống em nữa nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Bác nào cung cấp thông tin để ae còn biết mà né với. Tks

----------


## phuongmd

Chú Ninh trần hạ long dính. Khổ thân chú. Nguồn thì ko mua của kk mà lại lên tận Việt chì để mua

----------


## emptyhb

> Chú Ninh trần hạ long dính. Khổ thân chú. Nguồn thì ko mua của kk mà lại lên tận Việt chì để mua


May quá, zalo em có ông tự add, gửi ảnh hàng, may là đợt đó không có hàng nào ưng nên không dính. 

Giờ em xem lại ảnh thì đúng là cái ông đăng bán mấy cái gối này, ở Việt trì, Phú Thọ

----------


## mactech

Phương châm ném tiền vào những quyển sách nhiều trang giúp e thoát ông này và luôn yên tâm.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Chú Ninh trần hạ long dính. Khổ thân chú. Nguồn thì ko mua của kk mà lại lên tận Việt chì để mua


hôm nào tài trợ em đê. hehe

----------


## trodjngung

Update về đống ốc ếch các kiểu
Đây là các lại em phân loại ra rùi đó ạ, 
Mong luốn hợp tác với bác nào mua buôn ke vuông và ốc vì hàng này có đều đều và số lượng
zalo cho em sẽ có giá buôn đẹp luôn ạ

  + Loại này để bắt trực tiếp vào giữa của nhôm định hình tăng thêm độ chắc chắn và ổn định, kích thướng to nhỏ khác nhau có 10kg

----------


## trodjngung

+ Loại ốc sắt sơn đen và không sơn lẫn lộn, ốc to hơn ốc bắt góc 40x40 có gần 3kg thôi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

+ Loại ốc inox to nhỏ lẫn lộn nhưng không có cái nào dài quá có em có 10kg

----------


## trodjngung

+ Ốc nhỏ lẫn lộn hơn 1kg


+ Hai loại này có ít cũng hơn 1kg thội ạ

----------


## trodjngung

+ Loại trượt bắt ốc trong nhôm định hình đủ loại to nhỏ có 10kg

----------


## trodjngung

+ Ốc đẹp đang để bắt ke góc cho nhôm định hình 40x40 có tầm 10kg
Em cũng đang có nhiều ke góc định hình nhé bác nào mua lẻ cả bộ thì có bên bán lẻ đây ạ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...nh-co-so-luong

----------


## trodjngung

+ Bu lông các kiểu, có cả loại sắt chế thay trượt để lắp trong nhôm định hình có tầm 5kg


+ Ốc siêu to siêu dài có 6kg

----------


## huyquynhbk

giá ốc ntn b ơi?

----------


## trodjngung

> giá ốc ntn b ơi?


Bác zalo em nhé. Mấy cái này e muốn bán buôn nên ko muốn đưa giá để các bác còn bán lẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#33 3 em khớp nối 12-14 Update giá 150k/em lấy cả bao ship chậm cho nhanh đi ạ

Tất cả các sản phẩm còn ảnh là còn hàng các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

--------- Update đồng giá ốc inox, bulong 100k/kg các bác nhé
--------- Trượt lắp cho nhôm định hình 110k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

Ke vuông chuyển sang bán không có ốc chỉ có ke thôi ạ 5k/cái bán từ 30 cái trở lên
Em đang hướng tới có thể cung cấp được ke vuông cho anh em cần ạ

Hiện tại hàng có sẵn là loại này

----------


## trodjngung

Update tình hình một số mặt hàng còn cho các bác tiện theo dõi ạ
+ Đám ốc các loại mỗi loại vẫn còn mấy kg ạ

+Puli đã ra đi một số vẫn còn mấy em nữa ạ
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post126911

+ Xilanh vẫn còn chục em ạ, có bán lẻ các bác nhé
Link tới puli http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post127456

+Trượt mini mang cá vẫn còn ạ
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post126207

+ Chân máy vẫn còn ạ, chân máy này là bằng nhôm đó ạ
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post126244

+ Hộp số Liming tỉ lệ 1/10 Đã bán
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post127459

----------


## trodjngung

#34 Gối bằng nhôm kích thước như trên hình
Có một số bị trầy xước bên ngoài như hình nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến lắp vòng vi vào ạ.
Lắp vừa zin vòng bi 6202RS  - KDYD
Em có tầm 40 đến 50 chiếc ạ. Update đã đã hết bi rùi ạ lại trở về giá Giá 15k/chiếc
Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#35 Com bo xyz mini cao 190mm
Bộ trượt mini z là 60x60
Bộ trượt mini  xy là 40x40
Đã bán hết rùi ạ

----------


## vndic

Đẹp quá......

----------


## trodjngung

> Đẹp quá......


Làm em về ngắm thội bác  :Smile:  hàng đẹp thiệt mà

----------


## Duc87hp

> +Trượt mini mang cá vẫn còn ạ
> Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post126207


cái này hành trình được bao nhiêu và có rơ lắc gì không b ơi

----------


## trodjngung

> cái này hành trình được bao nhiêu và có rơ lắc gì không b ơi


Loại 40x40 hành trình 14 bác nhé
Loại 60x60 hành trình 20 bác nhé. Ko rơ lắc gì đâu ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#36 Lại có 20 chiếc tay quay mini 15k/chiếc

Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#37 Bắt motor còn 7 chiếc giá 30k/chiếc ĐÃ BÁN HẾT ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#38 mớ cảm biến gồm 9 chiếc cảm biến TURCK BC10-QF5.5-AN6X2 và 8 chiếc cảm biến omron E3T-FD11 Giá tất cả là 500k ĐÃ BÁN
Có cái còn giắc cắm cái không nhé

----------


## anhxco

> #38 mớ cảm biến gồm 9 chiếc cảm biến TURCK BC10-QF5.5-AN6X2 và 8 chiếc cảm biến omron E3T-FD11 Giá tất cả là 500k
> Có cái còn giắc cắm cái không nhé
> Đính kèm 46553Đính kèm 46554Đính kèm 46555


Em lấy mớ này nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#39 Thước Mentor JD2-311S Giá vẫn không đổi ạ 150k/chiếc
Update còn 6 chiếc

----------


## trodjngung

#40 Mấy em khớp nối dồn vào một mớ cho mọi người tiện xem ạ

 - Loại 20-25: 250k/chiếc
 - Loại 12-14: 130k/chiếc
 - Loại 8-10:   100k/chiếc
 - Loại 5-5: 50k/chiếc

Lấy cả 8 chiếc update giá còn 750k ạ

----------


## GORLAK

> #39 Thước Mentor JD2-311S Giá vẫn không đổi ạ 150k/chiếc
> Em đang có 8 chiếc
> Đính kèm 47306Đính kèm 47307


Gởi mình 2 chiếc nhé

----------


## trodjngung

> Gởi mình 2 chiếc nhé


OK bác
Bác sms hay zalo cho em theo sdt ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#41 Cảm biến quang đã test chạy ổn 7 chiếc đủ loại giá 300k Đã bán


#42 Camera + Mentor JMR 60R cho bác nào về nghiên cứu ạ.
Giá camera 100k
Giá Mentor 150k
Cả hai 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#43 Mớ van 5 điện từ, 2 hút chân không Giá tất cả 250k Giá đã update





****  Hàng vẫn còn nhiều món ở trang trước các bác nhé  ****
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...on-bo-re/page6

----------


## trodjngung

#44 Giá update 200k cho anh nào về ngâm cứu ạ
Hàng cắm điện vào lên như hình ạ, cả bên ngoài và bên trong đều rất mới  :Smile:  Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#45 Có anh nào cần bi hay biết ai cần bi thì giới thiệu em với ạ.
Bi inox 304 hàng Nhật

----------


## namya

Xilanh có trượt MXQ12-17 SMC còn ko bác ơi, mình lấy 4 cây.

----------


## trodjngung

> Xilanh có trượt MXQ12-17 SMC còn ko bác ơi, mình lấy 4 cây.


Xilanh trượt đó em bán hết rùi bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#46 Có ít xilanh xoay cho ae nào cần ạ. Giá ở trong hình rùi

----------


## trodjngung

#47 Có ít gối dày cho mọi người
Bộ không có bi giá 100k
Kích thước bi của tất cả các bộ là như nhau em đã ghi trong hình
Đính kèm 49191Đính kèm 49194Đính kèm 49195Đính kèm 49196Đính kèm 49197Đính kèm 49198

----------


## trodjngung

#48 Giá đỡ trục Z cho ai cần giá bằng giá nhôm 100k
Em này vẫn còn các bác nhé bác tranphong248 đo lại thấy ko vừa với máy của bác ý

----------


## tranphong248

> #48 Giá đỡ trục Z cho ai cần giá bằng giá nhôm 100k


E lấy cái này nhe bác

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch mục 48 của bác tranphong248 có gì bác sms hay zalo cho e nhé

----------


## carephone

mình chốt cái này về nghiên cứu

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch bác carephone  :Smile:

----------

carephone

----------


## trodjngung

#49 3 em cảm biến áp suất không được đẹp lắm Giá 200k Đã bán cả 3

----------


## trodjngung

#50 Cảm biển các loại 13 em Giá cả lố 300k giá đã update đã test đều ổn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#51 Hộp số Sumitomo Japan ANFX-P110F-2RLD-9 Giá 300k
Cốt vào và ra đều là 14mm
Đã bán

----------


## thuyên1982

#51 Hộp số Sumitomo Japan ANFX-P110F-2RLD-9 Giá 300k
Cốt vào và ra đều là 14mm


em lấy hộp số nhé

----------


## trodjngung

> #51 Hộp số Sumitomo Japan ANFX-P110F-2RLD-9 Giá 300k
> Cốt vào và ra đều là 14mm
> 
> 
> em lấy hộp số nhé


Loại này có bác gạch rùi bác ak. Hẹn bác lần sau nếu có hàng ạ

----------


## đính85

> #51 Hộp số Sumitomo Japan ANFX-P110F-2RLD-9 Giá 300k
> Cốt vào và ra đều là 14mm
> 
> 
> em lấy hộp số nhé


E nhanh hơn bác thuyen rồi

----------


## trodjngung

#52Combo mini XY kích thước 60x60 giá 300k/bộ
Tất cả em có 6 bộ hình thức như trong ảnh ạ. Bác nào lấy cả bao ship chậm viettel ạ
Đã bán hết rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

Còn nhiều đồ bên những trang trước các bác nhé
Cài nào còn ảnh là còn hàng ạ.
Các bác zalo hay sms cho em nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#39 Thước Mentor JD2-311S Siêu giảm giá 230k/bộ gồm 2 chiếc bác nào lấy 2 bộ bao ship chậm viettel ạ

----------


## aladin

e đặt mớ cảm biến #50 nha bác

----------


## trodjngung

> e đặt mớ cảm biến #50 nha bác


OK bác. Zalo hay sms cho mình để trao đổi nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#53 Hai bộ pi 2 không dùng đến cho ae nào cần ạ.
Giá 400k gồm 1 pi + 1 thẻ 8G + 1 kit gắn kèm không rõ để làm gì  :Smile: 
Đã bay hết rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#54 Bộ này cho ae nào về nghiên cứu chơi bời ạ, hàng hình thức đẹp có giắc com hơi xấu Giá 300k
Đã bán

----------


## anhxco

> #53 Hai bộ pi 2 không dùng đến cho ae nào cần ạ.
> Giá 400k gồm 1 pi + 1 thẻ 8G + 1 kit gắn kèm không rõ để làm gì 
> Đính kèm 51755Đính kèm 51756


Bao ship Đà Nẵng e lấy 1 bộ nhé, nhắn giúp e stk VCB

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận anhxco một em pi 2 rùi ạ. Còn 1 em nữa thôi nhé

----------


## zzslimzip

> #45 Có anh nào cần bi hay biết ai cần bi thì giới thiệu em với ạ.
> Bi inox 304 hàng Nhật
> Đính kèm 48812Đính kèm 48813Đính kèm 48814


loại này giá thế nào bác

----------


## trodjngung

> loại này giá thế nào bác


Giá 80k/kg các loại bác nhé. Bác cần loại nào zalo em cho tiện ạ  :Smile:

----------


## BKH

> #54 Bộ này cho ae nào về nghiên cứu chơi bời ạ, hàng hình thức đẹp có giắc com hơi xấu Giá 300k
> Đính kèm 51757Đính kèm 51758


E gạch cái này nha. Chi e stk

----------


## qhminhhuy

> #53 Hai bộ pi 2 không dùng đến cho ae nào cần ạ.
> Giá 400k gồm 1 pi + 1 thẻ 8G + 1 kit gắn kèm không rõ để làm gì 
> Đính kèm 51755Đính kèm 51756


Bac ship cod dùm em duoc khong, em ở TP HCM
cam ơn bac

----------


## trodjngung

> Bac ship cod dùm em duoc khong, em ở TP HCM
> cam ơn bac


Hàng này đã bay hết rùi bác nhé  :Smile:

----------


## trodjngung

> E gạch cái này nha. Chi e stk


Đã nhận gạch của bác, đã sms qua sdt của bác 0902565070

----------


## trodjngung

#55Điều khiển đèn LED Spot UV LS4 bác nào quan tâm Giá 500k
Video đây các bác nhé

https://video.fhan5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/...6d&oe=5A29A9A7

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Nur...DqDdxJ34a/view

----------


## trodjngung

#56Bảo vệ dòng hàng gần như mới có video test
INIXD GMS-2NRV và GMS-5NRV
Giá cả 2 em là 1tr bao test như video
Video
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WsV...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BTQ...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#57 Đầu cân hệ thống CTI - 2100 hàng cũng gần như mới có video test
Do cái loadcell của em ko gắn dc cố định với hàng này e cũng ko rành lắm nên các bác cứ xem video rùi đánh giá ạ.
Hàng có số lượng ạ. Giá bán lẻ 1 em là 500k hạt giẻ để ae nghiên cứu

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FNp...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## trodjngung

#58 Bộ gồm cảm biến quang như hình gắn vào mạch
Hàng như mới có số lượng nhiều bác nào cần thì zalo em sớm với ạ ae trao đổi

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#59Cảm biến quang Takex UM-R5TV Giá giảm còn 25k/chiếc  dọn kho đón tết
Hàng tháo máy nên dây không được dài lắm ạ.
Hàng bao test hoạt động và đủ hai phần như hình

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> #59Cảm biến quang Takex UM-R5TV Giá 100k/chiếc lấy số lượng có giảm giá
> Hàng tháo máy nên dây không được dài lắm ạ.
> Hàng bao test hoạt động và đủ hai phần như hình
> Đính kèm 52006


không thấy hình  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

> không thấy hình


Em đã update lại cho lên hình rùi bác nhé  :Smile: 
Thanks bác

----------


## trodjngung

#60 Bộ ly hợp vĩnh cửu Perma-Tork HC05-1 hàng vẫn đẹp và chuẩn các bác nhé Giá 150k/cặp gồm 2 chiếc giảm giá cho mọi người về nghiên cứu  :Smile: 

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#61Mô-men xoắn Magtork 1035-001 và một bộ đi kèm trong ảnh
Giá cả bộ gầm 2 chiéc như hình 150k update giá đón tết

Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1U9B...ew?usp=sharing

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#62Van tỉ lệ smc vex1133-02-g hàng số lượng bác nào quan tâm thì liên hệ e với ạ  :Smile: 
Giá sập sàn 100k/em Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Có hai em motor cho bác nào cần
Em bé dài tầm 40cm, em to dàu tầm 80cm

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Tổng hợp các sản phẩm giảm giá dọn kho. Tất cả các sản phẩm dựa vào giá đưa lên tại đây ạ

 + Cảm biến quang giá 25k/chiếc
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post135456

 + Điều khiển đèn LED Spot UV LS4 giá 200k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post135303

+ Bảo vệ dòng hàng gần như mới giá 250k lấy cả 2 bao ship chậm
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post135360

+ Camera + Mentor JMR 60R cả 2 giá 150k cho bác nào về nghiên cứu Còn camera
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post131781

+ Mớ van 5 điện từ, 2 hút chân không giá 200k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post131783

+ Có ít xilanh còn 2 cái nhỏ 200k cả 2 em
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post132416

+ Giá đỡ trục Z giảm còn 80k Đã bán
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post132418

+ Ke vuông bắt nhôm định hình 40x40 giá vẫn hạt rẻ 5k/chiếc ko có ốc
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post128041

+ Thước Mentor JD2-311S giá 220k/cặp 2 chiếc
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post130611

+ Mới khớp nối mềm 500k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post130612

+ Chân máy bán ngang giá nhôm 80k/cặp gồm 2 chiếc
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post126244

----------


## trodjngung

#63 Mớ cảm biến quang có 3 chiếc hai chiếc cùng loại ko có sợi quang
Một em kiểm soát hệ thống công nghiệp gì đó
Giá ra đi cả lố 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#64 Mớ van điện từ giá rẻ Đã bán

----------


## Hung rau

> #60 Bộ ly hợp vĩnh cửu Perma-Tork HC05-1 hàng vẫn đẹp và chuẩn các bác nhé Giá 150k/cặp gồm 2 chiếc giảm giá cho mọi người về nghiên cứu 
> 
> Đính kèm 52139Đính kèm 52140Đính kèm 52141


Bộ này còn thì cho mình gạch nhé!

----------


## trodjngung

> Bộ này còn thì cho mình gạch nhé!


còn bác nhé đã inbox cho bác để liên hệ ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#65 Đã xé ra bán rời

----------


## trodjngung

#66 20 quạt to nhỏ giá giảm còn 250k tất cả cho rộng nhà

----------


## trodjngung

#67 4 cặp trượt THK SHS20 hàng Nhật có cánh và 4 lỗ bắt giá Đã ra đi nhanh chóng ạ
Đính kèm 55066Đính kèm 55067

----------


## trodjngung

#68 cặp trượt cong này bác nào thích về chơi bời ạ giá rẻ 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#69 cặp vitme mini: phi 12, bước 5 tổng dài 140 hàng TQ như trong hình ạ bán cả cặp 250k
Tặng áo ôm như trên hình cho bác nào chế cho hợp lý
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#70AC Servo Actuator cho bác nào cần ngâm cứu, dây bị cắt còn ngắn như trên hình ạ
Em này nặng tận 6kg Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#71 Guard Lock Safety Door Switch có 5 chiếc Giá 120k/chiếc
Lấy cả 500k ạ
Đã bán

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Trả lời vào nhầm post

----------


## Trung Le

Trố ơi.anh lấy 2 cây vime fi12-05 +2 gối ở tren nhé..mà xem có blok THK hsr15 ko anh cần 2 cái..

----------


## trodjngung

#72 JC2000 - T(SPL) - XYZ POPOP hàng china cho ae nào về nghịch Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#73 Lọc khí có số lượng nhiều loại tương tự như hình
Giá bán một cặp là 70k bác nào lấy số lượng nhiều liên hệ để có giá đẹp tuyệt vời ạ

----------


## hoctap256

> #45 Có anh nào cần bi hay biết ai cần bi thì giới thiệu em với ạ.
> Bi inox 304 hàng Nhật
> Đính kèm 48812Đính kèm 48813Đính kèm 48814


bi  bán bn 1 kg vậy bác thớt

----------


## trodjngung

> bi  bán bn 1 kg vậy bác thớt


Dạo trước em có bán nhưng giờ ko bán bị nữa bác ạ để lâu quá ko ai hỏi nên bán thành inox rùi  :Frown: (((
Giá trước em bán 90k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#74 Vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 5 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
Có 3 em lành lặn Đã bán hết ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#75 Motor hãng PeeiMoger điện vào 220V có thông số trên ảnh ạ
Dây bị đứt cụt sâu quá nên để giá mềm cho anh em về nối dây lấy công ạ Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#76 Giắc cắm 17J-15 và 17J-9 có 3 cái như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#77 Đống rắn bằng nhôm bác nào vác về vui chơi ạ Đã bán ạ
Cái dài nhất là gần 50cm đó ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#78 Hai em nhỏ xinh cho bác nào về nghịch ạ
Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#79 Hộp số SERVOBOX SB-90 tỉ lệ 1/3
Cot vào 18-19
cot ra 22
Đã bán ạ

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> #75 Motor hãng PeeiMoger điện vào 220V có thông số trên ảnh ạ
> Dây bị đứt cụt sâu quá nên để giá mềm cho anh em về nối dây lấy công ạ Giá 300k


Lấy em motor này nhé bác

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác  kimtuan20021989 về món hàng #75. Bác zalo hay sms cho em để trao đổi thêm ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#80 Đồng giá 50k/sản phẩm

----------


## ali35

> #80 Đồng giá 50k/sản phẩm



em lấy cái vit me bi bên phải + 2 cái lọc khí mã #73 ,ko biết bác chủ có nhận thẻ cào ko

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác ạ ali35 : vitme mini bên phải + 2 cái lọc khí mã #73
Em có nhận thẻ a nhé. Nếu mà a chuyển khoản được thì càng tốt ạ
SMS hay liên hệ zalo với em để trao đổi chi tiết a nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#81 Đồng giá 70k/sản phẩm Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#82 Motor Nhật 3GN 12.5K cốt ra 10 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#83 Com bo gồm vitme phi 16 bước ~3, hai trượt tròn phi 20 cả bộ khung dài 260 như trong hình
Nặng 6kg Đã xé lẻ ra bán rùi ạ

----------


## ali35

> #82 Motor Nhật 3GN 12.5K cốt ra 10 Giá 200k
> Đính kèm 55257Đính kèm 55258


em múc con này nha bác,tối zalu cho bác,

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch bác ali35 mục #82 tối zalo trao đổi một thể

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, cho em lấy cái camera Basler acA2500-14gm nhé. Anh cho em stk để em chuyển tiền nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

#84 Hơn 10 Bộ thu và phát cảm biến quang dây hơi ngắn kèm theo 2 chiếc SAMWON ACT ko đẹp lắm

khoảng cách em test dc 50cm thì hết dây  :Big Grin: 

Đã bán ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#85 2 chiếc vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 5 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
Giá 130k/1 chiếc  cả đôi 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#86 10 gối có bi, 10 gối không có bi  Đã bán hết rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#87 CÒn 4 cái Mentor JD2-311S bán nốt Đã bán hết

----------


## vhgreen

> #85 2 chiếc vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 5 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
> Giá 130k/1 chiếc  cả đôi 250k


bác cho em gạch cặp này nhé. bác inbox stk hộ em

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác vhgreen mục #85. Đã inbox stk bác nhé.
Bác liên lạc sdt của em 0945 838 sáu hai sáu để tiện trao đổi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#88AC SERVO MOTOR đầy đủ dây giắc cắm cot ra e nhớ là 8 có gì mai e cập nhật chính xác Giảm Giá còn 100k bán cho nhanh

----------


## trodjngung

#89 Loadcell nhã dán giấy nhìn ko rõ lắm thấy chữ 30L
Hình thức ổn, em bán hết đầu cân rồi ko thì đã test được  :Frown: 
Giá giảm còn 100k bao test để ae về nghiên cứu

----------


## trodjngung

#90 Timer Le4s hình thức mặt ngoài hơi xước tí hỉnh thị ngon lành Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#91 Có mạch này bác nào biết để làm gì thì mang về nghiên cứu ạ
Em rỡ có nối với van điện từ, điều khiển xilanh nữa Giá 80k

----------


## trodjngung

#92 Có ít cảm biến BF4R Autonics Đã bán hết rùi ạ và cảm biến autonics chữ U Đã bán

----------


## duyvinh101

đánh dấu bác

----------


## trodjngung

*Cập nhật mục #75 và #85*

Mục #75 có bác kimtuan20021989 đã đặt gạch khá lâu em đã inbox qua forum nhưng không thấy trả lời.
Muc #85 có bác vhgreen cũng đặt gạch lâu rùi em có inbox qua forum có trả lời nhưng một thời gian em nt ko thấy trả lời lại nữa.

Mong hai bác qua đọc được báo lại giúp em xem còn lấy hàng nữa không ạ. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

> #85 2 chiếc vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 3 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
> Giá 130k/1 chiếc  cả đôi 250k


Hàng này vẫn còn các bác nhé bác vhgreen gạch nhưng e đã liên lạc mãi ko còn hồi đạp ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> #75 Motor hãng PeeiMoger điện vào 220V có thông số trên ảnh ạ
> Dây bị đứt cụt sâu quá nên để giá mềm cho anh em về nối dây lấy công ạ Giá 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 55169Đính kèm 55170Đính kèm 55171


Bị vỡ gạch lâu quá giảm giá còn 200k bác nào vác về giúp em ạ. Bán lỗ luôn

Hàng này cũng còn ạ.
Bác kimtuan20021989 có nhận gạch nhưng e cũng liên lạc từ lâu nhưng cũng ko trả lời lại ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#93 Hai em timer TF62N TWIN TIMER viền hơi sẹo tí Đã bán

Video e nghịch thử ko biết loại này dùng thế nào
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJE8U8eRDBU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8e4PviGf-Q

----------


## trodjngung

#94 Cập nhật loại đồng giá Đã bán hết

Cảm biến vùng an toàn có một em BWP 20 08T

----------


## trodjngung

#95 Cảm biến áp suất hình thức đẹp đã test 1 em dây dài, 1 em dây ngắn quá Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#96 Hai em camera không giắc một xấu một đẹp + lend xấu hơi bị rời ra tí dùng băng keo dán lại là chắc chắn Đã bán ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#97 Em này search nó nói là PLC e test được nguồn thôi 100k ạ

----------


## gicungthich

Lấy 2 camera nhé bác chủ

----------


## hoahong102

gạch hết time, và cái tay quay nhựa

----------


## trodjngung

> gạch hết time, và cái tay quay nhựa


Bác liên lạc với em để trao đổi chi tiết ạ.
SMS hay Zalo cho em nhé : 0945 838 sáu hai sáu

----------


## trodjngung

#98 Đống card em ko biết test bán bao test 300k/em bác nào cần em nào thì ới em ạ
Bác nào ôm cả có giá đẹp

----------


## saudau

> #85 2 chiếc vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 5 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
> Giá 130k/1 chiếc  cả đôi 250k
> 
> Đính kèm 55293Đính kèm 55294


Cái này còn ko bác?

----------


## saudau

> #87 CÒn 4 cái Mentor JD2-311S bán nốt 100k/chiếc
> Đính kèm 55298Đính kèm 55299


Sorry bác. Mình hỏi cái này còn ko chứ ko phải cây visme.

----------


## trodjngung

> Sorry bác. Mình hỏi cái này còn ko chứ ko phải cây visme.


Sorry bác em dạo trước có chuyện nên giờ mới vào forum được ạ. Mong bác thông cảm.
Loại này của e hết hàng rồi ạ, nếu bác vẫn cần khi nào có em pm zalo cho bác.Tks!

----------


## legiao

> Hàng này vẫn còn các bác nhé bác vhgreen gạch nhưng e đã liên lạc mãi ko còn hồi đạp ạ


lấy đôi nầy nha bác cho stk đê

----------


## waranty

> #85 2 chiếc vitme mini tổng dài 130, phi 16, bước 5 có đầy đủ gối áo kèm tay quay như hình ạ
> Giá 130k/1 chiếc  cả đôi 250k
> 
> Đính kèm 55293Đính kèm 55294


Cái này còn ko bạn?

----------


## trodjngung

#99 Bản trượt không block đen đẹp rộng 30mm, dài tầm 450mm, dày cỡ gần 5mm dùng cho block mỏng
Có 3 đến 4 chiếc thôi ạ. Giá 100k/cặp giảm giá cho ae nào cần

----------


## trodjngung

Vẫn còn bác nhé.
Bác pm em sdt: 0945 tám ba tám 626

----------


## trodjngung

#100 Moto của cửa tự động thích hợp cho ae chế cháo, có kèm theo hộp số ngang tỉ lệ 12:1
thông số chi tiết trên hình ạ  Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#101 Ít khớp nối mềm cho ae nào cần
Tks các bác nhắc nhở ạ. Em quên giờ mới update giá.
12 - 14 : 150k/em (4 chiếc)
12 - 16 : 150k/em (1 chiếc)
14 - 14 : 150k/em (1 đẹp , 2 xấu, lấy cả 3 giá hợp lý ạ)
8 - 10 : 80k/em
6 - 8: 50k/em
Bác nào cần lấy hết giá hợp lý

----------

Selecao

----------


## Kedoithay

Có khớp nối nào 14-16 ko bác

----------


## 01632162172

Cho cai giá cho từng cái lên đi bác, biết đường cb thóc ạ.

----------


## Selecao

Cái khớp nối kia không có giá hả bác :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## legiao

> Cái này còn ko bác?


sầu đâu đi chổ khác chơi, mả #85 để anh mua, làn sàn ngứa mắt anh quánh cho bỏ bú nhé.híhíhí

----------


## saudau

> sầu đâu đi chổ khác chơi, mả #85 để anh mua, làn sàn ngứa mắt anh quánh cho bỏ bú nhé.híhíhí


Khứa khứa khứa,.... Up dùm chủ thớt lun

----------


## Selecao

để em phụ bác 1 tay haha

----------


## trodjngung

#100 Mấy chiếc block rời cho ae nào cần
3 block 25, 1 block 20, 1 block 15
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#101 Puli sắt Giá 20k/em
Cốt vào: 10
đường kính: 31
bề rộng răng: 1,5
khoảng cách răng: 4
số răng: 20

----------


## trodjngung

#102 *Giảm giá cho đỡ chật nhà*

- Bán cả hai em này cho bác nào về nghiên cứu nhé Đã bán 2 em moto đó các bác nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post140054
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post139768

- Em này Đã bán
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post146360

- Khớp nối 120k, 50k loại bé
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post146361

----------


## trodjngung

#103 Hai hộp số thiếu chốt hãm bác thợ nào có đồ kiếm về là ngon ạ
Đã bán

----------


## BLCNC

> #102 *Dọn kho kiếm tiền theo Anh đêm nay, bác nào cũng thích Anh thì xả kho cho ae vui vẻ tí chờ xem bóng*
> 
> - Bán cả hai em này cho bác nào về nghiên cứu nhé 200k chỉ trong đêm nay thôi ạ 2 em moto đó các bác nhé.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post140054
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post139768
> 
> - Em này 250k trong đêm nay thội ạ
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post146360
> 
> ...


E gạch 01 cái khớp nối 14-12 nha. Tí nap thẻ ok ko?

----------


## trodjngung

#104 1 em Orientalmotor LSD-C test lên nguồn như hình, vỏ nó ghi NG
3 em của nhatson như hình test nhận nguồn
Đã bán
Đêm dốc tiền theo Anh  :Smile: ))))

----------


## trodjngung

#105 SHINI Temperature controller cắm điện lên như hình ạ Giá 100k

----------


## trodjngung

#106 Đầu cân XK3190-A12E Giá update 500k
và một em ADLASPOWER F300 Giá 70k mua đầu cân thì tặng kèm luôn ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#107 Ke vuông nhôm định hình 40x40 không có ốc đâu ạ Giá 3k/chiếc em còn ít dọn nhà cho gọn

----------


## trodjngung

#108* Đồng giá 50k/1 sản phẩm hoặc 2 sẽ ghi rõ ràng*
Next mà 2 chiếc là hub usb các bác nhé có 4 cổng vào
Đính kèm 61790Đính kèm 61793Đính kèm 61794Đính kèm 61795Đính kèm 61796Đính kèm 61807Đính kèm 61808Đính kèm 61811

----------


## trodjngung

#109*Đồng giá 100k  Đã có gạch hết rùi ạ Tks*

----------


## Fusionvie

> #109[SIZE=4]*Đồng giá 100k*[/SIZEĐính kèm 61802Đính kèm 61803


Em gạch cái này nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#110 *Đồng giá 70k*

Đính kèm 61821Đính kèm 61822

----------


## trodjngung

#111 Servo YASKAWA bị nứt tí chỗ giắc cắm ở đuôi Giá 450k Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#112 Slip Ring Model: PSR-C12 nguyên cả cục như này Giá 200k Đã có gạch

Đính kèm 61827Đính kèm 61828Đính kèm 61829Đính kèm 61830

----------


## trodjngung

#113 Có cái đầu camera ổ 1T lâu không dùng test ổ vẫn ok không bad chỗ nào vở hơi xấu tí ae nào cần dùng liên hệ e giá hơn 1tr thôi ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

cần lắm cái ảnh đầu camera ổ 1Tb của bác. bác có mắt camera k?con này có cắm được mạng để xe, video từ đt k bác

----------


## gicungthich

Gạch bác con camera basler trước.

----------


## trodjngung

#114 Webcam Logitech mua về chả dùng đến để lâu quá Đã bán
AE nào về vui chơi. Nếu mua chung với thêm sản phẩm nào nữa e giản còn 150k tính cho tròn tiền ạ

----------


## Tuanlm

> #114 Webcam Logitech mua về chả dùng đến để lâu quá Giá 180k
> AE nào về vui chơi. Nếu mua chung với thêm sản phẩm nào nữa e giản còn 150k tính cho tròn tiền ạ
> 
> Đính kèm 61851Đính kèm 61852


Em hốt webcam nhé bác

----------


## trodjngung

Tuanlm nhận gạch cho bác con webcam nhé.
Fusionvie nhận gạch của bác rùi nhé.

Hai bác liên hệ e theo sdt dưới chữ ký để trao đổi chi tiết với ạ

----------


## trodjngung

Mấy đống nào bác nào xem lựa dc con nào hốt nốt giúp e cho rộng nhà với ạ  :Cool:  :Cool: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post146509

----------


## trodjngung

#115 Vỡ gạch e này bác nhé
Trượt mang cá
Hiện còn 1 em Giá 100k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#116 Máy đọc mã vạch 2 em nhưng có một dây kết nối
Hàng này e cũng ko biết test thế nào chỉ có video đưa qua mã vạch kêu tí
Video ae om zalo e gửi cho ạ

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#117 Ít giắc cắm ae nào cần giá rẻ, lấy cả giá ưu đã
Có hơn chục cái hai loại

----------


## trodjngung

#118 Ke vuông 30x30 có 133 cái Đã bán
Mỏng với giầy như hình

----------


## Gamo

Em gạch mớ ke nhe bác. Bác ib số tk

----------


## trodjngung

Nhận gạch của bác Gamo mục #118 Đã inbox cho bác. có gì bác liên hệ sdt của e cho tiện nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#119 Trượt khí hàng SMC Japan
Có 2 em Update giá cho gọn nhà em dài 400k, em ngắn 300k
Thông số như trong hình ảnh các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#120 Ít giá đỡ trục Z hoặc ae có thể chế cháo gì thì dùng ạ.
Hàng full nhôm dày 10mm thôi ạ

Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#121 ÍT nhôm tấm cho ae nào cần. Kích thước trên ảnh rồi ạ
Update thêm nhôm tấm cho ae nào cần
Giá 60k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

@122 Nhôm cho ae nào bắt ray

Giá update còn 60k/kg cho đồng giá nhôm tấm em vẫn bán  :Big Grin: 
Mỗi loại đều có 2 thanh thông số như trên hình
Một loại đã có ốc bắt thanh ray 20 các bác soi hình sẽ thấy rõ

----------


## trodjngung

#123 Có mấy thanh sắt cho bác nào cần
Giá 80k/2 thanh

----------


## ppgas

> Đính kèm 63073Đính kèm 63074Đính kèm 63075
> Giá 180k


Gạch cái này nhé bác, nhắn giúp stk.

----------


## trodjngung

Tks bác bbgas quan tâm
Mục này của em có gạch rùi ạ giờ em mới cập nhật được

----------


## Mới CNC

> #123 Có mấy thanh sắt cho bác nào cần
> Giá 80k/2 thanh


Đôn ray đây mà.

----------


## trodjngung

Em thấy ko phải ray đâu ạ
Ray phải có rãnh loại này ko có rãnh thì lắp block sao dc

----------


## trodjngung

#124 Em có cái thước hơi thiếu bộ lắp pin như hình
Em đã thử lắp pin chạy ok
Phần đo đường kính ko dc đẹp lắm
Bác nào mang về lắp pin dùng ở nhà là ổn
Đã bán

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy cây thước nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#125 Mấy tấm nhôm mini full đen kích thước như trong ảnh ạ
Giá 70k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#126 Bàn hút chân không mini

----------


## trodjngung

#127 Bộ xilanh có trượt mini gồm hai xilanh có cả ke vuông để gắn vào cho bác nào cần
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#128 Có em ống ngắm xinh xinh ko biết lắp được cho cái gì
Bác nào mang về nghiên cứu ạ Đã bán

----------


## doanthienthinh

e gạch mấy cái bàn hút chân không mini ạ, mai liên hệ nghen(Thinh 0907515569)

----------


## trodjngung

#129 Có hai món này em cũng không biết phát giá thế nào với để làm gì
Anh em nào thấy ưng thì liên hệ em và chủ động phát giá với ạ
Giá tây thì 30 củ bác nào quan tâm cứ thoải mái phát giá ạ  :Big Grin: 

Link giới thiệu sản phẩm
http://engineering-sci.com.a33.ready...074&pid=585279
http://www.gastron.com.my/product/fl...-gas-detector/

----------


## trodjngung

OK anh có gì mai liên hệ ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#130 Bác nào chơi loại to này ko ạ
Dài 1,6m
Phi tầm 40 mm
Bước 40
Nặng hơn 30kg
Đầy đủ gối áo hai đầu
Giá từ 3tr đến 3.5tr

----------


## trodjngung

#131 4 con camera không rõ của bên nào
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#132Bác nào quan tâm tới con lăn băng tải số lượng nhiều hoặc biết ai giới thiệu em với nhé.Tks

Hàng số lượng nhiều
Dài cỡ 1,2m
Phi tầm 40

----------


## trodjngung

#133 Step 5 pha A50K - M566 - G10
Hình thức đẹp như hình ạ
Giá 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#134 2 em block THK SSR20 đẹp như mới
Em lại quên ko chụp bên trong rồi xin nợ các bác đến mai thì thêm ảnh ạ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#135 Cảm biến nhiệt (đầu dò nhiệt) giá hạt rẻ từ 10k trở xuống
Có hàng số lượng ạ
Nghe nói có cả em cảm biến gas em đoán là em nhựa trắng  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#136 Van điện từ loại đơn nhỏ
Đã bán

----------


## hellokr

e gach 2 block ssr20 nhe

----------


## trodjngung

> e gach 2 block ssr20 nhe


Bác pm zalo hay sms để trao đổi chi tiết nhé

----------


## maxx.side

Có thông số của cái đầu dò nhiệt hình đầu tiên ngoài cùng bên phải ko bác

----------


## Trung Le

> e gach 2 block ssr20 nhe


Bác HELLOKR ơi..bác co thể nhường em 2 blok ssr20 ko ạ( nếu bác chưa cần tới ngay).nói thật là em cần quá..
Em cảm on và mong bác Thong cảm ạ

----------


## hellokr

vay bac trung le ll voi bac chu nhe
sang minh co nt nhung  bac ay chua nt lai

----------

Trung Le

----------


## trodjngung

> Có thông số của cái đầu dò nhiệt hình đầu tiên ngoài cùng bên phải ko bác


Nó cứ trọc lóc thế ko thấy ghi thông tin gì bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## trodjngung

#136 3 bộ moto Hàn + điều chỉnh tốc độ + xíc nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh
Đã có gạch hết rồi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#137 Cặp xilanh nhỏ như hình đã có gạch


#138 Cụm van điện từ
Có 2 cái 2 đầu bị hỏng các bác xem kỹ ạ. Đã bán

----------


## 4fun

E ơi a gạch cái step a50k nhé. Liên lạc e qua zalo sau. Thx

----------


## trodjngung

> E ơi a gạch cái step a50k nhé. Liên lạc e qua zalo sau. Thx


OK anh đã nhận gạch ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#139 Vit nhỏ đầy đủ gối á
Phi 10
Bước 2 hoặc 3 nhỏ quá e đo cũng ko chuẩn
Hành trình 140
Cốt ra: 6
Hai đầu nó bắt cái núm xoay như hình ạ
Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#140 Bộ vitme trượt
Thông số như hình, em lại quên ko lật ra xem vitme phi bao nhiêu
Loại này chỉ có 1 ray ở giữa
Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#141 Khớp nối
Thông tìn và giá trên hình ạ

----------

duytrungcdt

----------


## TigerHN

Bạn cho mình lấy 3 khớp nối 6 - 8 nhé, mình sẽ liên lạc bằng đt với bạn

----------


## hoangmanh

Để cho mình cái khớp nối 12-19 nhé!

----------


## trodjngung

> Để cho mình cái khớp nối 12-19 nhé!


Vâng ạ
A qua zalo hay sms trao đổi chi tiết ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ nào lanh tay nẫng mất cái 12-19 của mình rồi :P

----------


## trodjngung

#142 Bàn từ hàng Hàn xẻng đã test OK
Dài 260
Rộng 40

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#143 Xilanh khí tròn
Thông tin như trên hình ạ Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#144 Em xoay tròn này ko biết đủ hay thiết. Bác nào biết vác về ạ Đã bán


#145 Có em này gọi là gì e ko nhớ
Hàng đẹp như hình ảnh ạ, trong vẫn còn khớp nối nhỏ nhỏ Đã bán

----------


## mylove299

Lấy mã 145 nha bác

----------


## katerman

> Lấy mã 145 nha bác


Bác nhanh tay quá!

----------


## anhcos

Bác mylove nhượng lại cái 145 đi bác.
Cho mình lấy cái 144 nhá bác chủ.

----------


## huanpt

> Lấy mã 145 nha bác


Bận xây nhà mà  sao nhanh tay vậy trời?  :Frown:

----------


## trodjngung

#146 em có 2 cặp trượt bản 20 của Hàn
Mỗi cặp 4 block
Giá 750k/cặp

----------


## mylove299

> Bác mylove nhượng lại cái 145 đi bác.
> Cho mình lấy cái 144 nhá bác chủ.


Em đang cần bác ạ. Do ko biết tỷ số truyền hợp ko lấy đại về. Nếu ko hợp e hú bác he he

----------

anhcos

----------


## trodjngung

#147 Hai cây vitme như hình
Phi 15
Bước 40
Hành trình 430, Tổng dài 660
Cốt ra 10
Giá 700k/chiếc lấy cả cặp giá tốt ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#148 Motor 180w của Hàn Quốc
Đầu điều tốc không có ốc bắt vào 
Đã bán bộ 25w
Giá update 600k cho nhanh gọn


Đính kèm 63669

----------


## trodjngung

#149 Máy đọc mã vạch đã test Ok ngon lành
Có 2 máy đủ dây cắm Giá 300k
1 Em dây cắm bị đứt 1 sợi e đã nối để test Giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#150 1 EM bắt vít cầm tay nhỏ đã test
Thiếu dây cắm vào adapter như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#151 Van khí loại to
Đã bán
Bác nào lấy hết có giá tốt ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#152 Xilanh hơi tròn cỡ lớn
Hành trình được 60
Cot đầu ti 30
Cao 200
Kích thước mặt 100x100
Còn 1 vài con nữa cũng to to gần tương tự. Bác nào lấy số lượng inbox e sớm ạ  :Big Grin: 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#153 Xilanh tròn kích thước như trên ảnh ạ
Loại ngắn Đã bán

----------


## vndic

> #153 Xilanh tròn kích thước như trên ảnh ạ
> Loại ngắn 120k/cặp
> Loại dài 180k/cặp
> 
> Đính kèm 63716Đính kèm 63717Đính kèm 63718Đính kèm 63719Đính kèm 63720Đính kèm 63721


Mình lấy đám này nhé

----------


## thuyên1982

> #151 Van khí loại to
> Giá 50k/ chiếc, 90k/cặp, loại lớn hơn 85k/chiếc
> Cụm van 200k
> Bác nào lấy hết có giá tốt ạ
> 
> Đính kèm 63670Đính kèm 63671Đính kèm 63672Đính kèm 63673Đính kèm 63674Đính kèm 63675Đính kèm 63676Đính kèm 63677


bác có bao nhiêu cái van khí loại 24vdc vậy

----------


## trodjngung

Mong các bác lần sau ới em zalo hay sms cho nhanh ạ
Trên này e ko thường xuyên đâu ạ

----------


## trodjngung

Có hàng này e ko biết dùng
300k hàng đẹp ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#152 cặp ray thk 25 có cánh
Hàng tháo máy vẫn trượt ngon lành
Giá 1.2tr bác nào quan tâm inbox zalo trao đổi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#153 Máy tính Matrix cho ae ạ
Cấu hình ram 1G, ổ cứng 500 chíp em ko rõ
Có cả dây nguồn
Mấy cổng com để kết nối không cần card
Hàng đã test
Update Giá 1.2tr để ae về sử dụng

----------


## trodjngung

#154 trục vitme Z tải nặng
Thông số như hình ạ vỏ full thép nặng 13.5kg
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#155 Hup usb 3.0
Hơi bất tiện khi dùng phải cấp thêm nguồn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#156 Combo xyz mini xy 90x90
Đã bán
Em thấy đẹp quá nên vác về  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#157 Áo cho vitme
Đường kính lỗ 26
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#158 Dây giắc các kiểu
Giá 30k dây
50k bộ chuyển

----------


## trodjngung

#159 Đồ cũ lôi ra
Mấy em tản nhiệt serve ae về lắp máy tính 
Hay chế đồ, có cả nguồn bác nào cần ạ

----------


## vufree

> #159 Đồ cũ lôi ra
> Mấy em tản nhiệt serve ae về lắp máy tính 
> Hay chế đồ, có cả nguồn bác nào cần ạ


Giá nhiêu Bác?

----------


## trodjngung

Sr các bác em quên ghi giá
Chỉ còn mấy cục nguồn thôi ạ
100k/cục
Bác nào lấy cả inbox ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

> Sr các bác em quên ghi giá
> Chỉ còn mấy cục nguồn thôi ạ
> 100k/cục
> Bác nào lấy cả inbox ạ


Mình lấy 1 cục nguồn nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

Bác inbox zalo cho e trao đổi ạ

----------


## Mới CNC

> Bác inbox zalo cho e trao đổi ạ


Chiều ck cho bạn rồi. mình ở Bắc Ninh lấy 1 nguồn sever đó.

----------


## trodjngung

> Chiều ck cho bạn rồi. mình ở Bắc Ninh lấy 1 nguồn sever đó.


OK tks bác nhé. Đã gửi hàng cho bác check zalo bác nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#160 Trượt mini cho bác nào về nghịch hay ngắm
Đã bán
Phần màu đen trượt bắt lên bằng nhựa cứng các bác nhé ko phải nhôm đâu  :Big Grin: 
Dài như hình 100

----------


## trodjngung

#161 Cặp trượt Hiwin đẹp
Bản 12, dài 760 mỗi thanh có 3 block
Đang có gạch

----------


## hung1706

Món trượt mini thì anh Namcnc khoái nè  :Smile: )

----------

trodjngung

----------


## ali35

> #160 Trượt mini cho bác nào về nghịch hay ngắm
> Đã bán
> Phần màu đen trượt bắt lên bằng nhựa cứng các bác nhé ko phải nhôm đâu 
> Dài như hình 100
> 
> Đính kèm 64097


e lấy 2 cặp, ko biết bác có nhận thẻ cào ko á

----------


## ali35

ặc nhấn gửi bài phát nhìn lên thấy "đã bán" hi

----------


## trodjngung

#162 Combo vitme, trượt
Bác nào cần mua lẻ cũng bán, inbox zalo cho em ạ
Đã bán
Vitme bước 5, phi 15, hành trình 240
Trượt em quên không chụp số đo, để mai em update
Bản 35, dài hơn 300
Mỗi thanh 2 block có cánh
Mai e update tên chi tiết ạ, Hàng của Nhật

----------


## trodjngung

#163 Áo cho vitme
Đường kính 2 đầu 35, 20
kích thước 100x90
Giá 130k

----------


## trodjngung

#164 ML-CP ĐÔNG-ĐÔ
Cắm vào lên điện như hình, em cũng không biết làm gì
Đã bán ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> ặc nhấn gửi bài phát nhìn lên thấy "đã bán" hi


Để hẹn bác dịp khác nếu có hàng ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#165 Lại có trượt mini
Kích thước như trên hình
Đã bán hết ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#166 Cặp xilanh mini dài như hình ạ. Xilanh tròn
Dài tầm 230
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#167Combo 1 ray
Vitme phi 10, Bước 10, cot ra 8, hành trình 220
Ray bản 20, trông thì là 1 block to

Giá 400k

----------


## trodjngung

#168Motor cho bác nào cần
em to dây bị cắt hơi sát quá
hai em nhỏ kia hình thức ngon lành
Còn em motor to thiếu ốc của đầu giảm tốc bác nào lấy cả giá tốt
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post149967
Bác nào ưng ôm cả 600k ạ

----------


## ali35

gạch 2 cặp trượt mini có nhựa +  1 cặp dài nhe bác,inbox số tk dùm nha

----------


## BLCNC

e gạch cặp mini dài 70k nha
Đã zalo

----------


## thuhanoi

Lấy 2 cặp dài (70k) và 2 cặp có nhựa nhé. Thanks

----------


## trodjngung

> Lấy 2 cặp dài (70k) và 2 cặp có nhựa nhé. Thanks


Thành thật xin lỗi bác thuhanoi, 2 cặp 70k các bác bên trên đặt hết rùi ạ. 2 cặp có nhựa cũng hết rùi  :Frown: 
Bác có lấy cặp ngắn 2 block thì e để giá cho bác 2 cặp 100k ạ. TKs

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## trodjngung

#169Nguồn 24v - 14.6A
Kích thước như hình ạ. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#170 Ray bản 20, 1 block
Dài 350, SBS 20
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#171 Ray trượt mini, kích thước như hình
Giá 40k/cặp
Giá 50k/cặp (loại 2 block)
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#172 Xilanh tròn nhỏ kíc thước như hình
Đã bán lấy cả 2 cặp tặng chiếc cô đơn

----------


## trodjngung

#173Đồng hồ hiện thị đo áp suất SUNX DP-100
Đã bán, không có dây cắm các bác nhé, hàng bao test ok ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#174 Combo vitme, trượt full đen kích thước 120x670
Vitme phi 15, bước 10, hành trình 360
Ray bản 15, 2 block mỗi thanh
Cốt ra phi 1
Đã update hình chụp ban ngày cho long lanh Giá 1tr8 bao ship chậm viettel

Đính kèm 64218Đính kèm 64221

----------


## sonnc1990

> #171 Ray trượt mini, kích thước như hình
> Giá 40k/cặp
> Giá 50k/cặp (loại 2 block)
> 
> Đính kèm 64208Đính kèm 64209Đính kèm 64210


Mớ này mà còn thì e lấy nhé bác

----------


## trodjngung

#175 combo Z tải nặng
Vitme bước 10, phi 20, hành trình 160 (bỏ nhựa)
Ray bản 20
Tất cả vitme và ray đều của Hàn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#176 bulong inox 304
Em có hơn 1 tạ các loại lẫn lộn
Hàng mới chưa sử dụng
Bán cả lô ạ giá hấp dẫn bác nào gần chỗ em thì inbox zalo ạ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Hàng vẫn còn ở trang trước các bác nhé

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-bo-re/page18

Nhôm tấm vẫn còn mấy tấm ạ
Ke vuông 40x40 còn nhiều nhé

----------


## trodjngung

Update hàng tồn

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post150673

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post150736

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post150738

----------


## trodjngung

#177 Van điện từ
Loại mini 60k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#178 Hộp số tỉ lệ 5:1 thiếu hãm như hình, cốt ra 16, cốt vào âm 14
Giá 200k hàng vẫn còn các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#179 Xilanh nhỏ
Giá cặp nhỏ 50k/cặp
Cặp to 120k/cặp

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy cái hộp số bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#180MAGTORK hàng USA
Giá 300k để ae về nghiên cứu

----------


## trodjngung

> Em lấy cái hộp số bác nhé


bác inbox zalo cho em để trao đổi chi tiết nhé

----------


## trodjngung

*Hàng bên này còn mấy em nữa các bác nhé*

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-bo-re/page17

----------


## trodjngung

#181 Combo vitme, trượt
Vitme phi 15, bước 20, cốt ra 10
Hành trình 300
Trượt trông lạ lạ em cũng biết gọi là gì, bản to rãnh trượt ở hai bên sườn của combo
Đáy là bằng thép, nên nặng lăm gần 8kg

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#182 Con vitme nhỏ hàng Taiwan
Phi 15, bước 5, hành trình 60
Thiếu 1 bên gối như hình
Giá 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#183Có ít van điện từ 24V
Đã bán
Bác nào lấy cả giá tốt ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#184Encoder hàng đẹp dây dài
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Update hàng tồn trên những trang trước  :Big Grin:  -  ngày 10/10/2018

2 cậy vitme
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post149883

Mấy em motor
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post149967

Đọc mã vạch
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post149969

----------


## trodjngung

#185Em này gọi là gì em cũng không biết
CÓ động cơ nhỏ, tầm di chuyển ngắn ngắn như em vitme nhỏ trong hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#186 6 em cám biến áp suất không dây cắp
Hàng bao sống Giá 750k

----------


## trodjngung

#187Đói kém quá nên tìm ae làm ăn cùng ạ  :Big Grin: 
Bác nào muốn mua ke vuông chủ yếu 40x40 cũng có thể có những loại khác nếu tháo có hàng số lượng về để bán lẻ
PM zalo em để ae trao đổi ạ. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#188Có ít ke vuông nhôm hơi nùn
Loại này là bắt trên thanh nhôm định hình 40x40 nhưng ae có thể chế cháo tùy ý ạ

Kích thước như trên ảnh, dày 15 Giá 50k/cặp

----------


## linhdt1121

> #188Có ít ke vuông nhôm hơi nùn
> Loại này là bắt trên thanh nhôm định hình 40x40 nhưng ae có thể chế cháo tùy ý ạ
> 
> Kích thước như trên ảnh, dày 15 Giá 50k/cặp


cho a lấy 2 cặp ke này nhé.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Như trao đổi qua zalo e gạch cục này của bác nhé

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> #174 Combo vitme, trượt full đen kích thước 120x670
> Vitme phi 15, bước 10, hành trình 360
> Ray bản 15, 2 block mỗi thanh
> Cốt ra phi 1
> Đã update hình chụp ban ngày cho long lanh Giá 1tr8 bao ship chậm viettel
> 
> Đính kèm 64216Đính kèm 64217Đính kèm 64218Đính kèm 64219Đính kèm 64220Đính kèm 64221Đính kèm 64645Đính kèm 64646Đính kèm 64647


E gạch cục này nhen,Như đã trao đổi qua zalo với bác

----------


## trodjngung

Đã nhận gạch của bác nguyennhungcdtht  combo và 1 cặp ke của a linhdt1121. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#189Camera không biết dùng
Test hiển thị được nhưng em nghĩ là do lens thiếu nên chỉ nhìn thấy sáng tối còn ko lên dc rõ hình chẳng hiểu vì sao
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#190 Combo mini
Phi vitme 8, cot ra 4.5, bước 1, hành trình 22
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#191 Combo mini loại 1 ray bản 20 mỏng
Vitme phi 8, cot ra 4.5, bước 1, hành trình 40

Đã bán

----------


## Mới CNC

> #189Camera không biết dùng
> Test hiển thị được nhưng em nghĩ là do lens thiếu nên chỉ nhìn thấy sáng tối còn ko lên dc rõ hình chẳng hiểu vì sao
> Giá 350k đủ dây nguồn
> 
> Đính kèm 65270Đính kèm 65271Đính kèm 65272Đính kèm 65273


Chính xác là thiếu lens.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Mình đã zalo cho bác về cái camera nhé, chờ bác trả lời.

----------


## sonnc1990

Có cái cam giống kiểu này nhưng len dài lắm. Kiếm được len mà soi thì bá cháy. Nhìn được điểm ảnh màn điện thoại luôn

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Có cái cam giống kiểu này nhưng len dài lắm. Kiếm được len mà soi thì bá cháy. Nhìn được điểm ảnh màn điện thoại luôn


Ý bác là bác có camera kiểu này bao gồm lens luôn muốn bán hay sao nhỉ?

----------


## sonnc1990

Ý e là cam này mà có len thì làm kính phóng đại. Làm điện tử soi linh kiện ngon lắm. E thì đang tìm thêm đồ sau chế mài mũi khoan phay

----------


## trodjngung

> Chính xác là thiếu lens.


Sr bác e này e bán từ lúc mới đăng rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

Do 1 số vấn đề về giá nhập nên e ko nhận nhôm nữa ạ
Mong các bác thông cảm

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## sonnc1990

> Em đang có nhiều nhôm 40x80 và 80x80 cho ae dựng máy
> Hàng này em ít ôm nên ae nào cần thì đợt này e mua 1 thể
> Giá 65k/kg
> Các bác nhanh tay cần thì ới em ạ
> Đính kèm 65367Đính kèm 65368Đính kèm 65369Đính kèm 65370


Đã zô la bác

----------


## audiophilevn

hàng trông ngon, phải chi ở gần qua hốt vài chục kg, xa quá công vận chuyển cộng vô thì cũng quá cha

----------


## Mới CNC

> Em đang có nhiều nhôm 40x80 và 80x80 cho ae dựng máy
> Hàng này em ít ôm nên ae nào cần thì đợt này e mua 1 thể
> Giá 65k/kg
> Các bác nhanh tay cần thì ới em ạ
> Đính kèm 65367Đính kèm 65368Đính kèm 65369Đính kèm 65370


hôm nào ra YP ghé lựa ít.

----------


## trodjngung

Hàng này em lại không ôm bác ạ. Tiện thấy đang nhiều đăng lên mấy hôm cho ae nào cần dựng máy thôi ạ
Mấy hôm nữa các bác có đặt em cũng ko có ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#192 Em combo mini
Hơi sứt mẻ tí bác nào về tuốt lại cái áo em nó là ngon ạ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#193 Mấy em vitme phi 15 cốt ra 10, bước 10
THông số trên hình ạ

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#194Đồng giá Giảm còn 50k để ae về vui chơi

----------


## changingforlife

Em lấy con vitme HT 70 nhé.



> #194Đồng giá 100k
> 
> Đính kèm 65383Đính kèm 65384

----------


## trodjngung

#193Bàn hút chân không
chưa sử dụng nhưng mẫu mã như hình ạ
SCHMALZ fmc-sw-hd-400-9r13
Giá 300k/chiếc

----------


## trodjngung

#194Nâng điện cho bác nào chê gì thì chê ạ
Theo như em đọc dc thì nâng mắc dc 4000N
Đã test OK hàng đẹp gần như mới
Giá đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#1953 em sạc pin Makita thiếu bộ tiếp xúc với pin
Em cắm điện vào vẫn nhận định để 1 cái dùng nhưng cũng ko hiểu loại này lắm  :Big Grin: 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#196Camera dino-lite
Bị cắt mất dây, hàng vẫn đẹp
Bao sống ạ
Đã bán ạ

Đính kèm 65596Đính kèm 65597

----------


## Mới CNC

Báo giá luôn cặp ray hình trên đi bạn.

----------

trodjngung

----------


## trodjngung

#197Em có ít ke góc bằng sắt
Dày 5mm khá chắc chắn
Giảm giá cho rộng nhà 70k/cặp em còn mấy cặp nữa thôi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#198Vitme đen
Phi 16, cốt ra 10
Bứoc 5, hành trình 250, tổng dài 43
Hàng của Hàn em quên ko chụp ảnh chi tiết ạ
Giá 550k

----------


## trodjngung

#199 Ít khớp nối giá hợp lý ae nào cần ạ
Giá cả lố thì đẹp luôn ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#200 Driver Autonics MD2U - ID20
Đã test lên nguồn Giá 300k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#201 Máy kéo thiếc có cả cắm được tay hàn
Em mới test được kéo thiếc thôi còn không có tay hàn để test  :Big Grin: 
Chỉ có máy trần thôi ạ
Bị vỡ gạch mãi bác mua không đến lấy và liên lạc còn 2 em giá 300k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#202 Nam châm điện
Đã test nâng dc cái ổ cứng gần 500g bác nào thích chế gì thì dùng ạ
Bị vỡ gạch giá 100k nam châm điện
Load cell 5kg nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh giá 50k

----------


## trodjngung

#203 Khóa điện
CÓ 2m em thì một em mới chưa dùng có miếng khóa, 1 em dùng rồi thiếu miếng khóa
Đã bán ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#204 Đống đồng hồ áp suất
Tình trạng nhiều em còn đẹp, có em xước thôi không vỡ
Có đôi em còn dây thôi còn mất dây giắc
Có tận 18 em Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#205 3 em đồng hồ hiển thị như hình
Hai em đên hình thức hơi xấu nhưng vẫn lên số
em trắng đẹp zai hơn
Giá tất cả 500k

----------


## puskinu

Em lấy một kéo thiếc.  Nam châm điện ... Đã nhắn zalo cho bác

----------


## trodjngung

#206 Đồng hồ Mitutoyo
1 em điện tử và 1 em cơ. Em cơ thì em không rõ để tự nhiên cũng thấy nó nhẩy số như vậy không về 0
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#207 Chân đế từ con như mới Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#208 Bộ lọc nguồn và Rơ le điện tháo bộ ra
Em lọc nguồn hơi mẻ tí nhựa một chỗ đầu cắm như hình
Giá cả đôi 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#209 Bộ combo mini cho ae nào về chế thêm ạ
Cặp ray là em đưa thêm vào cho ai về khoan bắt vào ạ  :Big Grin:  do bộ trượt của con này bị học với mất phần mâm mặt trên
Kích thước ở trên hình rùi ạ, nhôm khá dày chắc tầm 20 trở lên em quên không đo Giá 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#210 Con vitme trong trụ tròn như hình
Bác nào cần về chế dc gì thì chế ạ Đã bán

----------


## thuhanoi

> #210 Con vitme trong trụ tròn như hình
> Bác nào cần về chế dc gì thì chế ạ Giá 100k
> 
> Đính kèm 66053Đính kèm 66054


Mình lấy cái này nhé

----------


## trodjngung

> Mình lấy cái này nhé


Ok bác. Inbox zalo cho e để trao đổi chi tiết ạ. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#211 Encoder Koyo hình thức không được đẹp lắm
Giá 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#212Cặp nâng điện hành trình được 300
Chạy điện 24V, cả 2 em đang nối với nhau bán cả cặp, tiếc là không có chân bác nào về gắn thêm chân vào ạ
Đọc mã thì max tải được 3000N Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#213 Xilanh khí SMC thông số trên ảnh rùi ạ. Hành trình 70
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#214 Đèn 3 tầng nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Update hàng tồn đã có giảm giá một số mặt hàng

 -  Ke vuông full nhôm
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post151646
 - Vitme giá 100k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post151428
 - Van điện từ đơn 12v
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post151363
 - Hộp số
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post151364
 - Xilanh tròn nhỏ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/editpost.p...65&do=editpost
 - Ly hợp từ nhỏ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post151368
 - Combo mini
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post152070
 - Switch công nghiệp đã giảm giá yêu thương
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post152072
 - Bàn hút chân không, check mã trên ảnh để rõ hơn về em nó ạ
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post152230
 - Ke góc sắt
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post152284

----------


## thuhanoi

> #214 Đèn 3 tầng nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn giá 50k
> 
> Đính kèm 66198Đính kèm 66199


Mình lấy nhé, Thaks

----------


## trodjngung

Có bác lấy rùi bác ạ. Mới đăng lấy luôn. Lần sau bác cứ sms zalo cho e sẽ nhanh hơn ạ. Trên này em không check thường xuyên lắm

----------


## trodjngung

#215 Combo mini full nhôm
Hành trình 25, bước 1, vitme bi nhỏ với trượt là hai thanh trượt bi khá to
Mặt nhôm nhô nhô lên đó là nhôm đúc nhưng nó vẫn phay được nên mới bị hình thù kì dị như vậy
Bác nào mang về cắt đi chắc ổn ạ Giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#216 Có ít em trượt mini mang cá
Giá 100k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#217 Giảm chấn và Floating Joint JA30-10-125 hàng cũ ( bác nào search mã để biết các sử dụng ạ)
Bán cả giảm chấn và mấy em Floating Joint như hình ạ Giá 400k Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#218 Cặp trượt full nhôm tổng dài 300
các kích thước còn lại như hình ạ Giá 200k Đã bán

----------


## Fusionvie

Gạch bác cặp trượt nhé, mai em zalo bác

----------


## trodjngung

Chắc bác cũng nt zalo cho em rùi nhỉ. Em nhận gạch của 1 bác từ trước lúc bác hỏi rùi ạ. tks bác

----------


## trodjngung

#219Driver test lên nguồn 300k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#220Cả lố như ảnh lọc khí, van khí và công tắc Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#221Đèn 3 tâng to Giá 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#222 Cả mớ ống hơi như hình, một số em đầu hơi xấu như trên ảnh Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#223 Van điện từ gần như mới, nhưng xước xát tí nặng hơn 1kg Giá 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#224 Bộ dây đai với puli, dây dài 1m bản ~12mm Giá 150k Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#225 Hai bộ cảm biến an toàn ngắn thông số như hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#226 Tay điều khiển khi lắp pin vào lên đèn như hình
Hình thức thì đẹp, ngon zai các bác nhé Giá 200k

----------


## tcm

> #222 Cả mớ ống hơi như hình, một số em đầu hơi xấu như trên ảnh Giá cả lổ 250k


Em lấy mớ này nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#227 Đồ không biết gọi là gì, các bác tự check mã
Giá nghiên cứu 300k/em đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Bác tcm pm zalo cho em để liên lạc cho tiện nhé. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#228 2m em ML-CP chỉ có mỗi máy không giắc cắm.
Em test thử thì lên như ảnh ạ
Giá 350k/em đã có gạch Giải phóng nhanh kiếm thóc ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

> #224 Bộ dây đai với puli, dây dài 1m bản ~12mm Giá 150k



Anh ơi để e bộ này nhé
Trung 0976023322
Thanks

----------


## trodjngung

#229 Trạm hàn Quick 262 có mỗi thân máy, cắm điện lên như hình Giá 250k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

> Anh ơi để e bộ này nhé
> Trung 0976023322
> Thanks


Bác pm zalo cho em để trao đổi chi tiết nhé. tks

----------


## vufree

Vừa liên lạc Bác gạch mớ công tắc khí...

----------


## trodjngung

#230 Trượt hơi nhỏ Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

> Vừa liên lạc Bác gạch mớ công tắc khí...


Mai em test thử xong ới bác nhé. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#231 Combo em chưa mở ra xem nội thất, trông thì là bản 1 ray trượt to, bước 10, tổng dài combo 360
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#232 Combo xyz mini Giá 500k/bộ

----------


## trodjngung

#233 Panme combo xy size 40x40 và đơn size 60x60
Giá combo xy 40x40 250k
Giá đơn 60x60 150k

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=trodjngung;153574]#219Driver test lên nguồn 300k/em



Bác có ship COD không ?

----------


## vufree

Gạch 231 luôn nhé

----------


## trodjngung

[QUOTE=namhasg;153595]


> #219Driver test lên nguồn 300k/em
> 
> 
> 
> Bác có ship COD không ?


Bác định lấy em nào pm zalo em nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#234 Nhôm vai máy thông số như trên ảnh ạ
Giá 400k/cặp còn 1 cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#235 Bàn nhôm có lỗ nhỏ em cũng không chắc có phải bàn hơi hay bàn chân không nữa không
Kích thước do không có thước nên em đo bằng gang tay đoán thôi ạ
Các bác xem ảnh sẽ rõ làm nhôm này gồm 2 tấm gép lại, 1 tấm có rất nhiều lỗ nhỏ, tấm kia thì không
Kích thước 600x650x20 cả 2 tấm nặng 45kg full đen đẹp
Đã ngừng kinh doanh
Video quay mặt trong https://youtu.be/m9bVgfR0fWM

----------


## trodjngung

#236 Còn em xích nhựa 50k  Đã bán

Đính kèm 67071Đính kèm 67072Đính kèm 67073Đính kèm 67074Đính kèm 67076Đính kèm 67079Đính kèm 67080Đính kèm 67081

----------


## trodjngung

#237 Đế từ đẹp leng keng, các khớp vẫn ngon Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#238 4 em vitme bị mini, 2 em đủ, 2 em thiếu gối
Động cơ bước HOONS, type 17HD6002-03M
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#239 Combo mini, 1 em full bộ nhôm 1 em thiếu khung như hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#240 Hộp số Sejnigb và Neugart có chụp mã còn không biết tỉ lệ sao các bác nhé
Giá update em to là 500k

Đính kèm 67093Đính kèm 67094Đính kèm 67098Đính kèm 67099

----------


## trodjngung

#241 Lọc khí GIá 150k/em còn 1 em


Đính kèm 67445Đính kèm 67446

----------


## trodjngung

#242 Em không thấy mác nhưng đoán là bàn từ
Giá 250k hàng đã test ok ngon lành

----------


## trodjngung

#243 Load cell 20kN nặng trịch, bán giá nghiên cứu 300k cho gọn nhà

----------


## trodjngung

#244 Vòng bi, chạy vẫn êm ru các bác nhé. Bán cả mớ như hình CÓ thêm ít vòng bi loại to bác nào quan tâm pm zalo em nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#245 Bác nào đóng hòm làm mấy cái khóa mới này về dùng ạ Đã bán

----------


## kzam

239 em lấy bộ đủ nhôm bác nhé

----------


## thuyetnq

Em lấy #245 nha bác chủ.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Mình lấy 242 nhé

----------


## trodjngung

Các bác lần sau gạch gì thì ới em sms hay zalo sẽ nhanh gọn hơn nhé. Trên này e check không được thường xuyên lắm. Tks all

----------


## trodjngung

#246 cáp moxa ra com bác nào quan tâm không vậy giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#247 Còn 3 em to bác nào vác cả đi ạ Giá cả 3: 500k

Đính kèm 67184Đính kèm 67186Đính kèm 67188

----------


## trodjngung

#248 Tình hình nghèo đói quá có bác nào mua buôn hàng số lượng
Ốc lục năng tháo máy và ke góc tháo ra không ạ
Do chuyển hướng làm ăn nên khôgn có thời gian làm món này nữa các bác nhé. tks

----------


## Mới CNC

> #248 Tình hình nghèo đói quá có bác nào mua buôn hàng số lượng
> Ốc lục năng tháo máy và ke góc tháo ra không ạ
> Giá ôm khi có hàng ốc là 45k/kg, ke góc là 60k/kg bác nào quan tâm thì ae zalo em nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 67198


Có loại M5 dài như này không bác?

----------


## trodjngung

> Có loại M5 dài như này không bác?


Em đang tìm khách mua sô bác nhé. Mong bác thông cảm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

> #248 Tình hình nghèo đói quá có bác nào mua buôn hàng số lượng
> Ốc lục năng tháo máy và ke góc tháo ra không ạ
> Giá ôm khi có hàng ốc là 45k/kg, ke góc là 60k/kg bác nào quan tâm thì ae zalo em nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 67198


Mình lấy 10kg có bán ko bác, mà ốc từ cở nào đến cở nào ạ, chứ bác quất 3 con D40 là em khóc luôn đó

----------


## trodjngung

Sorry các bác định làm món ốc nhái này nhưng dạo này đang muốn chuyển hướng mảng khác nên lại không có nhiều thời gian. Mong các bác thông cảm

----------


## trodjngung

#249 Khớp nối thẳng phi to bằng nhôm có anh nào dùng được không ạ
Giá 50k/bộ

----------


## trodjngung

#250  Đế kẹp Mitutoyo vẫn hoạt động tốt, có chiếc còn đẹp chiếc vỡ tí nút xoay như hình
Giá 170k/chiếc

----------


## trodjngung

#251 Thằng bắt vào trụ tròn này em không biết để làm gì Giá 120k/chiếc bằng sắt các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#252  Lén 12mm 1:1.4 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#253 Giá nghiên cứu em ADVANTECH USB-4761 giá 500k/em

----------


## duc.chu

> #231 Combo em chưa mở ra xem nội thất, trông thì là bản 1 ray trượt to, bước 10, tổng dài combo 360
> Giá 350k có gạch
> 
> Đính kèm 67021Đính kèm 67022Đính kèm 67023


món này gạch vỡ hay lành bác ơi

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

đây nè anh ơi
anh xem đây nhiều lắm
#songmaynenkhi

----------


## imechavn

> #252  Lén 12mm 1:1.4 Giá 300k/em lấy cả 2 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 67461Đính kèm 67462Đính kèm 67463Đính kèm 67464


Bác để tôi 2 len này nhé!

----------


## trodjngung

#254 đã không còn mặt hàng này

----------


## trodjngung

#255 Em máy tính Inforce computing chỉ biết cắm lên nguồn như hình Giá nhiên cứu 400k hàng mới e thấy ghi tận 4 củ hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#256 Hai bộ step vào driver tháo thủ ra dây có cả dây giắc cắm từ step vào driver như hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#257 Em này không biết gọi là gì, cô cấu chạy trục vuông góc có ảnh hàng họ bên trong
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#258 Hàng đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#259  Mớ cụm van điện từ không dây cắm Giá cả lố như hình 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#260 Hàng đồng giá 70k/em về nghiên cứu
Cảm biến áp suất không dây cắm
Camera thiếu fây giắc
Riêng em tay quay mini cốt vào 10 giá 70k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#261 Giảm chấn và đầu nối Floating cả như hình 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#262 Hàng nghiên cứu Giá 200k/em
Hút chân không, phun ion toàn đồ khí

----------


## trodjngung

#263 2 em bắn vít hình thức đẹp nhưng không có đồ thử bác nào về đấu dây
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#264 Hai em bắn vít loại to dùng điện 220v
Đã test em xanh chạy ok, em đen tháo ra thấy thiếu chổi than nên không chạy  :Frown: 
Giá cả 2 em 350k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#265 Combo vitme trượt mất vỏ trên
bị méo 2 chỗ trên khung như ảnh bác nào về khéo tay sử lý là ngon ngay, hàng chạy em mượt
Giá 550k

----------


## trodjngung

#266 Mặt hàng đã bán xong

----------


## trodjngung

#267 Van điện từ đơn 12v Giá 60k/cặp

----------


## namhasg

> #256 Hai bộ step vào driver tháo thủ ra dây có cả dây giắc cắm từ step vào driver như hình
> GIá 500k/bộ
> 
> Đính kèm 67542Đính kèm 67543Đính kèm 67544Đính kèm 67545


Bác có ship COD Tphcm không ? Nếu có để cho mình nhé. Thks

----------


## tuandd1

> Bác có ship COD Tphcm không ? Nếu có để cho mình nhé. Thks


Em nhiều chuyện xíu, bác cứ ck là người ta ship hàng thôi, trong này uy tín à, khó ai để bị tiếng lắm, em mua hàng bác này rồi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

Có gì bác pm zalo em nhé. Trên này em ít khi ol lắm. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#268 Đĩa cắt đã qua sử dụng Makita, hàng nhà máy chỉ để cắt nhựa thì phải
các bác ngó hình thấy viền vẫn còn dính tơ nhựa, lưỡi vẫn đẹp không thấy bị mẻ
Giá 150k/chiếc

----------


## trodjngung

#269 Đèn kính lúp hình thức đẹp như trên ảnh Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#270 Đống rơ le như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#271 Mấy sợi cáp 200k/sợi bác nào cần mua về bán lẻ liên hệ giá tốt

----------


## trodjngung

#272 Đồ làm tủ văn phòng hàng mới chwa qua sử dụng ae nào làm tử thì liên hệ để trao đổi chi tiết ạ
Bác nào có người quen giới thiệu em với nhé. Ảnh show hàng giá thì pm zalo trao đổi

----------


## trodjngung

Còn nhiều loại hàng các bác nhé
Link đây ạ

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-bo-re/page23
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...n-bo-re/page22

----------


## huyquynhbk

ray trượt ở ảnh cuối hành trình được bao nhiêu vậy b?có tay nắm cửa vs bản lề trợ lực k?

----------


## trodjngung

> ray trượt ở ảnh cuối hành trình được bao nhiêu vậy b?có tay nắm cửa vs bản lề trợ lực k?


Bác có gì pm zalo em trao đổi cho tiện nhé, trên này em ít ol nên ít trả lời nhanh được.
Tay cầm với bản lề trợ lực em lại không có bác ak.

----------


## TigerHN

Mình lấy đống rơ-le mục #270 nhé, mình sẽ liên lạc bạn bằng ĐT để lấy số TK để chuyển tiền

----------


## trodjngung

#273 3 em gồm 2 sạc với 1 pin như trên hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#274 Cặp cảm biến vùng an toàn dài 400 đã test ngon lành cành đào
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#275 Em biến tần toshiba 1.5kw hàng vỏ xấu nhưng nội thất vẫn ổn
Không biết test nên cho điện lên như hình thôi ạ
Giá update 500k

----------


## trodjngung

#276 Mấy em chỉnh tốc độ cho motor cắm lên điện bác nào chỉ e cách đấu để test ít động cơ ở nhà với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#277 Bàn xoay mini size bắt ốc 60x60
Di chuyển được 1 đoạn như trong hình Đã bán
Hiện tại có mỗi 1 em, sắp tới nếu các bác có nhu cầu thì e kiếm thêm  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#278 5 cái time đã test lên nguồn,
Em khởi 75A của LS thiếu 1 lắp ốc, nhìn hàng ốc thì hình như chưa dùng lần nào, đã test ok
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#279 Kính bảo hộ mới kính kong, mắt kính màu xanh ngầy phết
100k/em Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#280 Driver Autonics đã test lên nguồn, hình thức ngon lành, còn có cả bảng mạch chia chân giắc
Đã bán

----------


## mactech

Em lấy cặp an toàn #274

----------


## trodjngung

> Em lấy cặp an toàn #274


Ok bác. Pm zalo cho e trao đổi chi tiết bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#281 Đồ tháo tủ viễn thông bác nào dùng được không ạ
Có em chống sét lan truyền với mấy em kia quê em gọi là con sun  :Big Grin: 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#282 Mấy chục đến mấy trăm em 1 pha này bác nào hốt hết hộ hàng tháo tủ viễn thông giá hẹt rẻ
Đã bán hết ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#283 Không còn hàng

----------


## Tuancoi

> #282 Mấy chục đến mấy trăm em 1 pha này bác nào hốt hết hộ hàng tháo tủ viễn thông giá hẹt rẻ
> Lấy số lượng bán giá 2k/em
> 
> Đính kèm 67777Đính kèm 67778Đính kèm 67779Đính kèm 67780


Lấy anh 100 cái nhé

----------

trodjngung

----------


## ali35

> #282 Mấy chục đến mấy trăm em 1 pha này bác nào hốt hết hộ hàng tháo tủ viễn thông giá hẹt rẻ
> Lấy số lượng bán giá 2k/em
> 
> Đính kèm 67777Đính kèm 67778Đính kèm 67779Đính kèm 67780


Đăng  kí  100 cái C16 và  50 cái  C32 nha bác, inbox số  tk dùm nha bác  ơip

----------

trodjngung

----------


## Mới CNC

> #282 Mấy chục đến mấy trăm em 1 pha này bác nào hốt hết hộ hàng tháo tủ viễn thông giá hẹt rẻ
> Lấy số lượng bán giá 2k/em
> 
> Đính kèm 67777Đính kèm 67778Đính kèm 67779Đính kèm 67780


Cái này còn cho mình đăng kí 100 cái nhé.

----------

trodjngung

----------


## trodjngung

Các bác lần sau cứ sms cho e qua zalo hay tin nhắn dt nhé
Trên này em ít ol nên không cập nhật nhiều đâu ạ. Tks

----------


## vhdau

Em up phụ bác :Frown:

----------


## trodjngung

#284 Thanh khử ion Giá 250k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#285 cặp ray bản 20 tổng dài 570 ký hiệu trên block SXR28
Em này hàng con mới chưa cả phá trinh vẫn trong túi  :Smile: ) em mới mở 1 ray ra để chụp ảnh còn 1 ray vẫn trong vỏ
Mỗi thanh có 2 blcok nhé Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#286 Bộ trục như thân đèn cho bác nào chế cháo thành gì thì làm ạ
có 3 em có đế 3 em thì ko đế nhỏ nhỏ ở dưới, trục bằng inox đặc phi 12 như trên ảnh, đầu thì e trông như là đầu phun ion bác nào dùng dc thì dùng 
không thì bỏ đi
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#287 ke góc cho nhôm định hình 30x30 hàng đẹp có 6 cặp thui ạ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#288 Ke góc 20x20 Giá 4k/cặp
Bán từ 10 cặp trở lên các bác nhé không mất công đóng đồ lắm ạ. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#289 Ke góc cho nhôm 20x20 thì to, cho 30x30 thì hơi nhỏ
đo thì được gần 30 lắp lên nhôm 30x30 trông vẫn ổn bác nhé.
Giá 4k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#290 Ke góc cho nhôm 30x30 Giá 5k/cặp

----------


## NhanSoctrang

tui gạch nhe

----------


## trodjngung

> tui gạch nhe


bác gạch cái gì thì ghi rõ bác nhé, thế này e chẳng biết là gì
với lần sau bác gạch đồ gì của e thì sms hay zalo cho em qua sdt ở chữ ký bác nhé. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#291 Ống thủy lức hàng mới chưa dùng nhé
Phi ống 10, phi đầu ren là 12 hai đầu ren đều bằng đồng vàng, thân ống bằng inox
Chiều dài 3m
Đã bán

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 2 ống thủy lực,

----------


## trodjngung

#292 Em ngó thấy có quận dây oflex FD 855 thuộc dây điều khiển gì đó
Bác nào ngó hình quan tâm hay quen bác nào sử dụng đến giới thiệu em nhé
Hàng này pm zalo trao đổi ạ. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#293 Đọc mã vạch đầy đủ dây đã test ok Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#294 Vitme phi 10, bước 2, HT 160, Dài 260 Giá 250k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#295 Vitme phi 16 bước 5, ht 260 GIá 500k

----------


## trodjngung

#296 Combo thiếu 1 đầu gối, mất 1 bên vỏ ae lấy về chế cháo Giá 250k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#297 Hàng đã bán

----------


## minhhung999

Mình lấy cặp 4 block 20 dài 320 và 4 block 15 ray đen dài 340

----------


## trodjngung

#298 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#299 Động cơ Hàn có kèm hộp sô tỉe lệ 1:60 , mã trên ảnh các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#300Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#301 Encoder Koyo Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#302 Nguồn 24v FINE của Hàn
Em này có quạt gió làm mát chạy vù vù như gió
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#303 Hàng đã có chủ

----------


## trodjngung

#304 Công tắc hành trình vào 2 em đếm Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#305 bộ điều khiển bác nào về chế cháo gì đó, trông đẹp lắm dây cũng kha khá Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#306 Mấy em lọc nhiễu Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#307 Mấy em Sam Won Đã bán

----------


## audiophilevn

cho mình xem mã cặp này, có phải Sr20v không? nếu phải thì mình lấy

----------


## sonnc1990

Hóng 2 cái bàn xoay mini

----------


## trodjngung

> cho mình xem mã cặp này, có phải Sr20v không? nếu phải thì mình lấy


Hàng ABBA mã BRD20SU bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#308 Cảm biến tiệm cận
Bán tù mù Giá 150k tất cả

----------


## trodjngung

#309 Cảm biến quang loại cần sợi quang, có e có sợi quang em không
Giá 800k tất cả

----------


## trodjngung

#310 Cảm biến quan thu phát riêng có em dây dài có em dây ngắn
Giá 100k/cặp lấy cả giá tốt

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ bôi đỏ choe choét là phạm luật đấy

----------


## trodjngung

#311 Cảm biến quang thu phát chung
Giá cả mớ 900k
Chụp đưa lên hơi mờ nên e viết mã ra cho các bác dễ hình dung
SICK WL 100-P 1432
XSUNX CX-29
Omron E3ZG-D61
Pana CX-424
Autonics BJ3M-PDT, BJ100-DT

----------


## trodjngung

> Bác chủ bôi đỏ choe choét là phạm luật đấy


Thật ak bác? Từ trước e toàn bôi thế cho ae dễ nhìn không lại phải lò dò mò mẫm xem giá sao  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#312 Không còn bán

----------


## trodjngung

#313 Động cơ kèm hộp số hàng Nhật nặng tận gần 4kg cho bác nào cần
dây bị cắt không được dài lắm Giá 600k

----------


## trodjngung

#314 Combo XZ mini cho ae chế cháo
Khung ngoài full nhôm trụ thép trục X phi 12, trục Z phi 6
Hành trình của X tầm 120, hành trình của Z tầm 45
Giá 200k/chiếc bao ship chậm
Lấy từ 5 cái trở lên giá 185k/chiếc bao ship chậm
Lấy từ 10 cái trở lên giá 170k/chiếc bao ship chậm

----------

katerman

----------


## trodjngung

#315 Van điều tiết KITZ C-1 hàng gần như mới
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#316 Van điện từ 24v còn đầu giắc nhưng dây bị cắt ngắn gần sát  :Frown: 
Loại này cũng nhỏ nhỏ thui ạ Giá 35k/em lấy cả 300k tặng thêm em đồng hồ áp suất như trên hình

----------


## trodjngung

#317 Bàn hút điện của Hàn chạy điện 24v Giá 250k đã có gạch

Đính kèm 68233Đính kèm 68234Đính kèm 68235

----------


## trodjngung

#318 Encoder bị móp ít ở góc như hình thích hợp cho ae về nghiên cứu Giá 100k

----------


## trodjngung

#319 Hộp số NEWSTART model: PF60L1-10-P2-S2-14-30-50-70-M5 (cái tên dài vãi vật)
Em không thấy ghi tỉ lệ trên này bác nào tra mã giúp e nhé hàng đẹp
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#320 Cảm biến vùng an toàn Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#321 Hai thanh nhôm kích thước 15x90x700 một thanh
Hai thanh nặng 2.6kg hàng hai đầu hơi xước xát tí cắt đi là ngon lành
Bác nào về làm bàn máy mini thì chuẩn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#322 Bộ trượt mini mang cá có gắn kèm giá góc cho bác nào chế cháo Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#323 Màn hình cảm ứng Corporation 5in
Mặt ngoài xấu len nhem cả, cũng hơi nứt bên góc trên
Đã cắm điện test cảm ứng khi nhấn vào các nút biểu tượng vẫn nhận tít tít ngoài chỗ nút thì không kêu
Giá ae về nghiên cứu 300k

----------


## Fusionvie

Em gạch mã 315 nhé

----------


## trodjngung

> Em gạch mã 315 nhé


nhận gạch của bác
Hàng này vẫn còn đôi em nhé, bác nào cần cứ ới e

----------


## thuyetnq

> Van điều tiết KITZ C-1 hàng gần như mới
> Giá 200k


 Em lấy val nầy nha bác.

----------


## thuongdtth

gạch mã 321 nha
0982104041

----------


## trodjngung

> Em lấy val nầy nha bác.


nhận gạch của bác thuyetnq nhé

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## trodjngung

> gạch mã 321 nha
> 0982104041


Hàng này có gạch rùi bác nhé. tks
Lần tới có gì bác pm zalo hay sms cho e sẽ nhanh hơn. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#234 Khớp nối đại trông hơi xấu tí nhưng mà dùng vẫn ngon và chắc chắn
cao 76, đường kính ngoài 55, kích thước 15-19 Giá 300k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#235 Em này cơ cấu thì giống em nâng điện chỉ thiếu có động cơ
Hành trình hơi ngắn được 60
Giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#236 hộp số ngang
Màu chính thống là màu xanh bị sơn thành đen không được đều
Một góc bị mẻ có ảnh chụp các bác nhé còn lại vẫn đẹp
Tỉ lệ 10:1
Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#237 Bộ combo mini thiếu ray với đầu gối của trục X, trục Z đầy đủ
Vitme phi 8, bước 2, hành trình tầm 90 (vitme trục Z)
Đã bán

----------


## VanToan234

> #237 Bộ combo mini thiếu ray với đầu gối của trục X, trục Z đầy đủ
> Vitme phi 8, bước 2, hành trình tầm 90 (vitme trục Z)
> Giá 300k/bộ
> 
> Đính kèm 68325Đính kèm 68326Đính kèm 68327Đính kèm 68328Đính kèm 68329Đính kèm 68330Đính kèm 68331Đính kèm 68332Đính kèm 68333


em gạch 1 bộ  nhé bác! đã pm qua zalo cho bác!

----------


## kzam

#237 vỡ gạch thì để em nhá

----------


## trodjngung

#328 Đèn cột, vitme mini hàng đồng giá 50k/sản tất cả đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#329 Khớp nối cho ae nào cần loại nào pm cho e nhé
GIá từ 50k, 100k, 150k, 200k, 250k, 300k...
Mấy em 8-8, 6-8, 5-8, 8-10, 10-10, 12-16 đang có gạch rùi ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#330 Máy làm sạch siêu âm của Hàn, e đã test thấy nóng chậu và rung khá mạnh Đã bán
phần chậu em không thấy nó gắn với thân  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#331 Vitme Hansan
Phi 15, hành trình gần 600, tổng dài 700, bước 5
Một đầu gép bằng gối khác, một đầu hơi xấu
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#332 Vitme Giá 100k/em
Hai em cuối đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#333 Vitme nhỏ giá 120k/2em bán theo cặp cho tiện



Em này bán gối là chính vitme phi 12 giá 120k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#334 2 em driver bán tù mù lấy linh kiện
Một em MR-J3-10A, 1 em MR-J3-20B
Hình thức vỏ hơi dập với có chỗ móp méo tí như hình ạ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#335 Servo misumi 100w Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#336 Misu 200w móp 1 góc nhỏ cho ae nào về học tập demo là chính
Giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#337 Yaskawa 200w hàng đẹp long lanh
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#338 Yaskawa 400w Giá 550k
con này thế nào e lại quên ko chụp toàn cảnh, hơi xước tí nhưng mà ko bị móp méo ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#339 3 em này tay không xoay được chắc có phanh gì đó
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#340 Hai em misu 100w
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#341 Em Vexta to vật này hàng ngon lắm bác nào khuân về dùng ạ GIá 200k bác nào về nghiên cứu có gạch

----------

anhcos

----------


## trodjngung

#342 Em này không biết ai dùng dc Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

Nhờ ae giúp đỡ tìm ng mua ups của máy tính
Em đang có lô gần 1 tấn hàng thanh lý nhà xưởng 
Hình thức đẹp sống chết lẫn lộn cơ bản là sống hết
Đầy đủ vỏ với bình
Giá bán theo kg là 27k/kg
Ae nào quan tâm hay biết ng mua giới thiệu cho e với ạ liên hệ zalo để xem ảnh và bàn chi tiết ạ
Em xin cám ơn

----------


## trodjngung

#343 Góc hỏi han
Các bác có thể cho em biết loại dao này để làm gì vậy? Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#344 Em thước hình thức đẹp dây đầu giắc com ngon lành nhưng ko biết test với sử dụng thế nào  :Big Grin: 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#345 Combo dây đai, ray trượt bản 15, mỗi ray 2 block, hành trình 112cm 
Block mã PMI MSB15
đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#346 Trượt hơi nhỏ Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#347 Giải tán bớt còn mấy cặp xilanh tròn nhỏ

40k/cặp nhỏ
Lấy cả giá tốt
còn 4 cặp nhỏ

----------


## trodjngung

#349 Puly loại đen bằng sắt
Giá tất cả 350k cho gọn nhà thiếu so với trong hình 1 hay 2 cái nhỏ gì đó đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#350 Camera Dino-Lite Premier zoom x90
Vỏ nhôm hàng mới nhưng bị vận chuyển nên xước xát tí thôi nhé
Hàng đã test ok Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#351 Đã gửi một bác nhờ sửa giúp lấy em xem phim tết
Em đang có 3 con máy chiếu muốn tìm cách giữ 1 em đời cao (hitachi để sử dụng)
Tình hình là 2 em samsung đời hơi cổ lên hình nhưng bị mờ như ảnh, chắc do già bóng hay gì đó
Em hitachi đời cao thì nhận nguồn nhưng khởi động chạy quạt gió được 1 lúc là tắt không lên bóng
em có nghiên cứu thì chắc do bóng không nhận điện không khởi động được bóng
Nhờ bác nào chuyên về mấy món này hoặc biết mối giúp đỡ có thể trao đổi 2 em sumsung lấy công sửa em hitachi  :Big Grin: 
Cám ơn các bác giúp đỡ

----------


## manipul

> #350 Camera Dino-Lite Premier zoom x90
> Vỏ nhôm hàng mới nhưng bị vận chuyển nên xước xát tí thôi nhé
> Hàng đã test ok Giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 68638Đính kèm 68639Đính kèm 68640


gạch nhe bác.

----------


## TigerHN

Nếu bạn trên không lấy thì anh lấy "#350 Camera Dino-Lite Premier zoom x90" em nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

Hàng đó đã bán rùi tks bác manipul và bác TigerHN nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#352 Lâu lắm mới nhặt nhôm có 2 tấm thôi bác nào cần dùng
Giá 65k/kg bay tấm nhỏ còn tấm lớn

Tấm to mặt trước đẹp mặt sau nhiều lỗ
Con nhôm tấm thì mặt sau bị phay vào ít thôi ae nhé không ảnh hưởng gì đâu nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#353 Hàng cho ai biết, con ai không biết có thể liên hệ em nếu muốn vui chơi đồ này  :Big Grin: 
Giá em phôi 1 là 450k bao ship
Giá em 2 là 650k bao ship

Em 1



Em 2

----------


## trodjngung

#354 Nghèo đói lại ngoi lên bán ốc kiếm tết vậy
Giá 55k/kg bán từ 2kg trở lên đa phần là ốc nhỏ ít có ốc to

----------


## trodjngung

#355 Ke góc của nhôm đinh hình 40x40 em quên lại không chụp đo cạnh
Giá 15k/cặp hàng dày đẹp

----------


## trodjngung

#356 Có ít nhôm định hình 20x20 dài từ 80cm đến 90cm hàng này nợ ảnh  :Big Grin: , 
30x30 còn đôi cây ngắn còn toàn cây dài,
40x40 (còn 2 cây)
30x60 đa phần toàn cây ngắn
60x60 dài miên man, chỉ lỗi ít khở những khúc giữa, do công nhân tháo không dc chuyên nghiệp, bác nào cần mua thì pm zalo e gửi video cho xem
Gí loại 60x60 là 65k/kg
Giá tất cả loại còn lại 70k/kg

----------


## sieunhim

Phôi ed dài nhiu vậy bác

----------


## ktshung

> #354 Nghèo đói lại ngoi lên bán ốc kiếm tết vậy
> Giá 55k/kg bán từ 2kg trở lên đa phần là ốc nhỏ ít có ốc to


Em 10kg nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

kết mấy thanh nhôm 60x60 dài, mà lo vụ vận chuyển quá. k bt vận chuyển từ chỗ bác về khu thanh oai HN hết tầm bao nhiêu tiền nhỉ?loại đấy 1m nặng bao nhiêu kg ah?

----------


## trodjngung

Góc nhờ vả
Em đang muốn gia công một số chi tiết nhỏ bằng thép hoặc inox, phôi dày 3mm
Bác nào ở khung vực Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh hoặc lân cận gia công loại đó cho em xin thông tin liên lạc ạ.
Em xin cám ơn các bác đọc.

----------


## trodjngung

#357 Vitme THK BNK2010-2.5
Phi 20, bước 10, hành trình 400, tổng dài 590, cốt ra 12
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#358 Vitme hàng Đức Hexroth R150321085
Phi 20, bước 5, hành trình 260, tổng dài 640, cốt ra 12
đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#359 Vitme TBIMOTON SFSR03210C1D-A
Phi 31 bước 10, hành trình 420, tổng dài 670, cốt ra 22
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#360 Hộp số APEX DYNAMICS model: PAII 060-S2, ratio: 5:1
cốt ra 16, cốt vào 14
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#361 Xilanh tròn KTEC và SMC tổng dài gần 400, hành trình 300

Giá 250k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#362 Xilanh tròn to
hành trình lần lượt 200, 100, 75
Giá lần lượt 250k, 200k, 150k

----------


## Zomcaizi

Ib zalo bác ơi. Trước em gạch cái chân đèn đó. Em ib bác lấy luôn chứ gần tết rồi e ko muốn om hàng bác lâu 😂😂 tại ko thấy hàng gì phù hợp em lấy thêm dc

----------


## trodjngung

Bác inbox zalo e nhé. Bác ko để sdt e cũng ko biết liên lạc kiểu gì

----------


## trodjngung

#263 Hàng bán hộ đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#264 3 em lens hàng đẹp như mới Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#265 Còn 2 thanh nhôm cho bác nào về gá đồ
Hàng nhôm thanh đã bán
Vẫn còn e nhôm tấm to vào nhôm định hình có số lượng các bác nhé
Ke góc luôn còn nhiều
Ốc vẫn còn để phục vụ ae nhé

----------


## thuongdtth

> #265 Còn 2 thanh nhôm cho bác nào về gá đồ
> Kích thước 630x80x12 nặng 1.6kg giá 65k/kg
> Vẫn còn e nhôm tấm to vào nhôm định hình có số lượng các bác nhé
> Ke góc luôn còn nhiều
> Ốc vẫn còn để phục vụ ae nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 68923Đính kèm 68924Đính kèm 68925


gạch thanh nhôm này nhé 0982104041

----------


## audiophilevn

Đang tính gạch 2 thanh mà bị lấy trước rồi   :Frown:

----------


## trodjngung

Sorry hai bác nhé hàng có bác gạch trước rồi nhé.
Mong hai bác cùng các bác về sau gạch đồ của em sms cho em hoặc zalo cho e nhé sdt có ở chữ ký rồi ak
Trên forum không phải lúc nào e cũng theo dõi được. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#266 Nhôm tấm đẹp nhưng màu hơi xấu tí
loại 1: em này dài kích thước 70x25x10 nặng 4.1kg, em này 1 mặt có khoét 2 rãnh, mỗi rãnh rộng tầm 30, độ sâu tầm 5
loại 2: hàng này có số lượng màu hơi xấu tí với hơi mỏng. Kích thước 50x28x8 nặng 3kg
Giá 65k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#267 Combo XY quay tay
Toàn bộ thân, trục tròn, vitme đều bằng inox 304 (cái này ko chắc lắm, nhưng e kiểm tra thì vỏ ngoài chắc chắn là 304)
Vitme không phải vitme bi nên em cũng không để ý bước lắm
Phi vitme 16, phi trượt tròn 20, hành trình tầm 200
Mấy em trượt trông màu tưởng như han thế thôi, chạy ngon lắm các bác nhé
Tổng thể em này nặng 13kg Đã bán
Em định giữ lại 1 bộ nhưng thôi bán lấy xiền mua pháo chơi tết  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#268 Em này đồ hơi nhưng không biết là gì bán 200k

----------


## Trungkien7477

> #267 Combo XY quay tay
> Toàn bộ thân, trục tròn, vitme đều bằng inox 304 (cái này ko chắc lắm, nhưng e kiểm tra thì vỏ ngoài chắc chắn là 304)
> Vitme không phải vitme bi nên em cũng không để ý bước lắm
> Phi vitme 16, phi trượt tròn 20, hành trình tầm 200
> Mấy em trượt trông màu tưởng như han thế thôi, chạy ngon lắm các bác nhé
> Tổng thể em này nặng 13kg Giá 600k/bộ có 2 bộ
> Em định giữ lại 1 bộ nhưng thôi bán lấy xiền mua pháo chơi tết 
> 
> Đính kèm 69108Đính kèm 69109Đính kèm 69110Đính kèm 69111Đính kèm 69112


Em lấy combo này bác cho xin stk

----------


## motu

gạch bộ xy còn lại nha bác

----------


## trodjngung

Nhận gạch của bác TrungKien7477
Bác moto hẹn dịp khác bác nhé
Các bác để lại sdt hay inbox cho e theo sdt ở chữ ký nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#269 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#370  kiếm lại bác trước có inbox em vụ mua lô ốc lùa trong nhôm
Giờ bác đi qua thấy bài inbox lại để ae trao đổi nhé
Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#371 Giá phế em vitme cỡ đại
Phi 30, bước 10, hành trình 1m, tổng dài gần 1m3
Em cầm thì cảm giác bị rơ, bác nào ở gần thì chạy qua ngó là tốt nhất
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#372 Hộp số mờ mất nhãn, tỉ lệ 10:1
cốt vào 5, cốt ra 13
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#373 Nam châm điện của Hàn chạy 24V Giá 250k
Bác nào trước gạch của e 1 con như này thì nt cho e nhé, e quên không ghi lại giờ ko biết ai, để đôi hôm không nhận là e bán nốt nhé. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#374 Động cơ 24V đã kèm hộp số 1:10
Đã bán

----------


## kzam

Còn nữa ko bác??? :Confused:

----------


## trodjngung

> Còn nữa ko bác???


Bác hỏi còn hàng ko á?  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#375 Đã không còn hàng

----------


## Trung Le

1 cục này nặng mấy tấn hả cu em
Cu em Ko ghi trọng lượng ra để mọi người còn biết mà thuê xe tải chở

----------


## trodjngung

> 1 cục này nặng mấy tấn hả cu em
> Cu em Ko ghi trọng lượng ra để mọi người còn biết mà thuê xe tải chở


Nặng có đôi số lẻ của đơn vị tấn thôi a.
Mà sao bị Banned thế kia  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#376 Nguồn 24V, 2.1A Omron hàng như mới
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#377 Cặp vai máy kích thước 160x270x30
độ dày 30 là viền ngoài còn phần lòng trong dày 10 thôi các bác nhé, ngó ảnh sẽ rõ nhé
Đã bán

----------


## kzam

> Nặng có đôi số lẻ của đơn vị tấn thôi a.
> Mà sao bị Banned thế kia


Vì Việt Nam thắng mà ko giảm giá đó!! Còn hàng thì bác trưng lên hết chốt phát tết nào!! kaka

----------


## trodjngung

#378 Cảm biến vùng an toàn
Cặp dài hơi buồn là 1 thanh bị dính sơn nên trông hơi xấu. thích hợp cho ae về nghiên cứu vui chơi là chính (dính sơn nhưng vẫn chạy ok) Giá thanh lý 100k/cặp
Cặp ngắn hàng đẹp Giá 250k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

> Vì Việt Nam thắng mà ko giảm giá đó!! Còn hàng thì bác trưng lên hết chốt phát tết nào!! kaka


Bác ưng em nào thì cứ inbox em nhiệt tình  :Big Grin:  kiểu gì chả có quà

----------

kzam

----------


## trodjngung

#379 Em nàn này cắm nguồn lên ngon lành mà em chạm tay chả thấy kêu tít tít gì  :Frown: 
Bác nào biết chỉ giáo em nhé
Bác nào ưng giá tù mù luôn Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#380 3 em counter omron H7CZ
Hàng vẫn mới đẹp long lanh, bên mặt bám trắng trắng là do bóc cái xốp dính nên mới trông như vậy các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#381 Em Mitsu S-T10
Giá 100k

----------


## spkt2004

Cái màn đấy chắc phải cắm vào plc mới ăn bác. 
Nếu bán tù mù 400k thì em gạch nhé. Em zalo bác lấy tài khoản sau ạ.

----------


## trodjngung

#382 Đế từ kẹp thước còn khá mới Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#383 Áo vitme phi 24 Giá 100k/chiếc

----------


## trodjngung

#384 Timer mặt đẹp, ốc đít hơi mốc tí nhưng vẫn ngon lành
Autonics AT8N
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#385 ARDUINO MEGA cắm điên lên đèn như hình
Không biết nghịch thôi bác nào vác về 100k/bộ như hình
Mặt sau hàn dây các kiểu, em lại quên không chụp, bác nào muốn mua thì cứ inbox em gửi sau

----------


## trodjngung

#385 Bộ quay tay mini khung nhôm khá dày
Một em có tay năm, 1 tay không. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#386 Autonics PMC-2HSP-485 cắm điện lên đèn như hình
HÌnh thức không được đẹp lắm Giá 400k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#387 Xilanh xoay Giá 500k/em vỏ hơi xấu Mã MSQB20L3
Có mười mấy em, bác nào ôm cả giá tốt

----------


## trodjngung

#388 Em ML-5000XII không biết dùng làm gì với dùng thế nào
Bác nào thích thì inbox e nhé, nội thất thì đẹp cực kỳ, có hàng như hình
Giá 700k cho ae về nghiên cứu

----------


## trodjngung

#389 Có mấy cục vitme hàng mới nhưng không tra được mã như hình
Phi to, em chưa đo được bác nào quan tâm thì inbox zalo nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#390 Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino - Lite x230
Dây bị cắt như ảnh, đã nối để test ok. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#391 Công tắc khí đóng mở bằng cần gạt
Giá 60k/em lấy cả 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#392 Đầu vit của Nhật, hàng phi 4 có cánh
Giá ae mua về vui chơi xoáy đồ nhỏ nhỏ. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#393 Bộ HIWIN PMED Serires
Hàng cả bộ có màn hiển thị, em cảm biến như hình, không có dây nguồn. Test ok còn dùng thế nào e cũng chưa nghiên cứu kỹ
Bác nào quan tâm pm zalo em gửi video nhé Giá 500k để ae về nghiên cứu

----------


## trodjngung

#394 Bộ Mitutoyo U-WAVE-R
có nguyên bộ mà lại không kiếm dc driver  :Frown: (
nên vẫn chưa test dc  :Frown: 
Bác nào biết chỉ giáo em, hoặc quan tâm thì liên hệ ạ
 Hàng đã bán

----------


## son_heinz

> #392 Đầu vit của Nhật, hàng phi 4 có cánh
> Giá ae mua về vui chơi xoáy đồ nhỏ nhỏ. Giá 35k/10 chiếc
> 
> Đính kèm 69462Đính kèm 69463Đính kèm 69464Đính kèm 69465Đính kèm 69466Đính kèm 69467Đính kèm 69468Đính kèm 69469


bác xem có bao nhiêu cái có cánh e lấy tất. zalo 0927070676

----------


## trodjngung

Mở hàng đầu năm bán dây cho dài vốn  :Big Grin: 
#395
 Nhiều thể loại dây quá nên em cũng không chụp chi tiết được nên làm cái video cho tiện  :Big Grin: 
Bác nào ưng em nào thì inbox zalo cho em để em báo giá nhé, giá cũng hạt rẻ thôi ạ 

Video 01
https://youtu.be/Ssvi11wWkZM
Video 02
https://youtu.be/l3AN5ZrJ8OI

----------


## trodjngung

#396 Ít pin laptop cho ae nào cần thay thế
Giá 100k/em
Buồn là kiếm được mỗi pin không thấy lap đâu  :Frown: (

----------


## Mới CNC

Pin còn ngon không bạn?

----------


## trodjngung

> Pin còn ngon không bạn?


Hàng này thì e kiếm được chỉ có vậy thui ak. Cũng ko biết test thế nào để xem pin có ngon không.
Đảm bảo hàng không phải từ cửa hàng sửa chữa máy tính ra, hàng này e kiếm từ khu của công ty trong kcn

----------


## hoangson

Có con nào lắp vừa laptop HP 8540W không bác

----------


## trodjngung

#397 Combo xy quay tay
Hàng khung, vitme cơ, thanh trượt toàn hàng inox, khung ngoài inox 304
combo nặng 13kg
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

> Có con nào lắp vừa laptop HP 8540W không bác


Em ko có máy hp đó nên ko rõ. E có chụp rõ mã pin rồi đó bác nhé

----------


## aiemphuong

Gạch combo 397 mà k thấy rep

----------


## motu

> #397 Combo xy quay tay
> Hàng khung, vitme cơ, thanh trượt toàn hàng inox, khung ngoài inox 304
> combo nặng 13kg
> Giá 600k ưu tiên bác motu trước gạch của em nhưng hàng không còn
> 
> Đính kèm 69664Đính kèm 69665Đính kèm 69666Đính kèm 69667Đính kèm 69668


thk bác, bác bán đi. nick zalo euro lấy bộ combo này trước Tết là của e đó bác.

----------

trodjngung

----------


## Mới CNC

> Gạch combo 397 mà k thấy rep


Phương nhường a được không?  Hihi!

----------


## aiemphuong

Dạ đợt trc e mua hụt a, thông cảm e nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#398 Ít hộp số cho ae nào cần
EM thứ 2 thì không còn nữa
Giá 400k/em
Riêng em mẻ góc giá 300k
Ae ngó video xem cho tiện

Link video: https://youtu.be/H2hpoyxN84A

----------


## trodjngung

#399 Em webcam Microsoft đã test ok Giá 100k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#400 Bộ quay tay bước nhỏ dài 370 đầu gối đều bằng nhôm hết
Giá 220k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#401 Combo Z hành trình ngắn vỏ ngoài thiếu thốn tí như hình
Đầy đủ gối áo, chỗ bắt động cơ
Giá 350k Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#402 Combo X ngắn, bước 10
Hình thức đẹp long lanh
Giá 400k Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#403 Combo khung sắt NSK
kích thước như trên hình các bác nhé
Giá 550k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#404 Combo khung sắt mitsu
Có kèm cả động cơ giá 500k Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#405 Vitme đầy đủ gối áo SAMICK THK SAG90197 hàng Hàn
Kích thước như trên ảnh các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#406 Vitme không thấy mã đầy đủ gối áo, em đoán mã bị che bởi áo có chốt hãm nên e cũng không tháo áo ra
Kích thước như hình, Giá 350k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#407 Thước micromaster hình thức còn đẹp long lanh
Giá 800k có gạch

Đính kèm 69839Đính kèm 69840Đính kèm 69841

----------


## trodjngung

#408 Kính hiển vi điện tử Dino-Lite x230
Hàng đã test ok giá 550k/em còn 1 em
Riêng em xấu nhất, mất chụp nhựa ở đầu, cháy mất 2 đèn led bên trong nhưng vẫn lên ok Giá 250k Đã bán

----------


## viaimacota

> #406 Vitme không thấy mã đầy đủ gối áo, em đoán mã bị che bởi áo có chốt hãm nên e cũng không tháo áo ra
> Kích thước như hình, Giá 350k
> 
> Đính kèm 69832Đính kèm 69833Đính kèm 69834Đính kèm 69835


Vitme phi bao nhiêu vậy bác. thank

----------


## trodjngung

Phi 15 bác nhé. Có cái ảnh chụp nhưng nhìn hơi mờ

----------


## trodjngung

#409 Vitme NSK 11T5-0128
Phi 15, bước 20, tổng dài 940 gối áo đầy đủ
Có thanh nhôm trên cái gối là e chưa tháo ra dc các bác nhé, nhìn hơi buồn cười tí  :Big Grin: 
Giá 700k

----------


## trodjngung

#410 Vitme HANHIR 1520 C7
Phi 15, bước 20, tổng dài 760
Một đầu gối sắt, một đầu gối nhôm như hình (do không kiếm dc em gối sắt nên dùng gối nhôm, hai bên gối không cao bằng nhau nên bác nào mua về đôn bên sắt thêm tí)
Áo nhôm đẹp luôn nhé
Giá 550k

----------


## trodjngung

#411 Combo cho trục X bản 1 ray to ở giữa
Hàng thiếu nắp che, gối áo đầy đủ, có cả giá bắt động cơ
Vitme phi 15, bước 20
Tổng dài cả bộ 840
CHiều dài như trên hình các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#413 Combo trục X hàng 1 ray bản to
Em này đẹp long lanh luôn, đầy đủ nắp che
Bên trong có em servo 200w mới đẹp
Vitme phi 15, bước 20
Chiều dài đến động cơ được 600
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#414 Thước Mitutoyo hàng vẫn đẹp long lanh
Pin e lắp vào là loại mỏng hơn nên bác nào mua về thay viên pin khác nhé
GIá 500k Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#415 Vitme THK đầy đủ gối áo, tổng dài 320
phi 16, bước 16, cot ra 10
Giá 450k

----------


## trodjngung

#416 Vitme đầy đủ gối không áo tổng dài 450
Phi 20, bước 10, cot ra 12
Giá 550k

----------


## trodjngung

#417 Cặp song sinh vitme THK LX10D00935 tổng dài 450
Phi 15, bước 10, cot ra 10
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#418 Combo Z không vỏ chắn bụi tổng dài 340
Phi 15, bước 5, cốt ra 10 loại 1 ray
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#419 COmbo X hoặc bác nào làm Y cũng được
Hàng đang thiếu ốc bắt ray bác nào mua em sẽ lắp đủ ốc  :Big Grin: 
Không có nắp chắn bụi nhưng có thêm bộ gá động cơ như hình
Vitme phi 15, bước 20, ray bản 15 mỗi thanh 2 block
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#420 Motor kèm hộp số giảm tốc hàng nhiều hình nhiều loai quá em đưa lên mấy cái làm mẫu
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#421
Tay hàn không biết của hãng nào giá 150k/em
Tay cắt hay tay hàn gì đó e cũng không rõ dây dài gàn 4m
Hàng gần như mới giá 300k
Hàng đã bán

----------


## maxx.side

Inbox giúp giá với số lượng mấy em motor giảm tốc từ 90W trở lên giúp nhé, thanks

----------


## trodjngung

> Inbox giúp giá với số lượng mấy em motor giảm tốc từ 90W trở lên giúp nhé, thanks


Bác để lại sdt để e liên hệ cho tiện nhé
Hoặc inbox e theo sdt ở chữ ký. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#422 mạch pin makita thì phải loại này e không rành lăm
Hàng số lượng nhiều cần liên hệ với bác nào chuyên vụ này
Bác nào quan tậm inbox theo sdt trao đổi chi tiết nhé
Hàng thì e cũng chưa biết giá thế nào
Nếu lấy dc số lượng tầm mấy trăm em
Ảnh đây các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#423 có ít kìm cắt chân linh kiện
Dùng để cắt dây điện vừa và nhỏ ngon lắm
Hàng mới nhưng bên ngoài hơi xấu nhưng ko ảnh hưởng chất lượng
Giá 15k/chiếc

----------


## aiemphuong

Mạch pin makita 18v lion.

----------


## trodjngung

#424 mặt hàng hiện không còn

----------


## trodjngung

#425 Có ít ốc lùa để dạo nồm ẩm vừa rồi bị đổi màu tí bán giá thanh lý cho ae nào về dùng
Giá 50k/kg có hơn 10kg thôi
Ốc lẫn lộn vẫn còn nhiều ae nhé Giá 50k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#426 Ke góc 60x60 giá 15k/cặp
Hàng em vẫn còn nhiều ke góc 40x40 (7k/cặp), và 20x20 (4k/cặp), 30x30 (loại lỡ giá 5k/cặp)

----------


## trodjngung

#427 Góc thanh lý lỗ vốn

Xilanh tròn giá 100k/cặp dạo trước ôm hơi nhiều nên giờ còn tồn nhiều quá  :Big Grin: 
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155156

Xilanh tròn to
hành trình lần lượt 200, 100, 75, giá lần lượt 120k, 100k, 80k
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155156

Khớp nối đại Giá 120k/em
Link http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post154735

----------


## trodjngung

#428 Có hơn 20 em hộp số loại như link bên dưới, kèm hơn chục em hộp số mất khóa
Đang cần thanh lý giá hạt rẻ, ae nào ôm về thì inbox em trao đổi nhé

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155155

----------


## trodjngung

#429 Van điện từ giá nguyên lô như trên hình các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#430 Thanh lý đồ khí giá trên hình luôn các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#431 Thanh lý

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#432 Thanh lý

Đã bán

----------


## sea77799

> #425 Có ít ốc lùa để dạo nồm ẩm vừa rồi bị đổi màu tí bán giá thanh lý cho ae nào về dùng
> Giá 50k/kg có hơn 10kg thôi
> Ốc lẫn lộn vẫn còn nhiều ae nhé Giá 50k/kg
> 
> Đính kèm 70608Đính kèm 70609


e lấy 6kg ốc lùa nhét nhôm định hình nha! đã liên hệ zalo

----------


## trodjngung

> e lấy 6kg ốc lùa nhét nhôm định hình nha! đã liên hệ zalo


Vẫn chưa thấy bác liên hệ
Hàng này vẫn còn mấy kg nữa các bác nhé. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#433 cáp cho servo
Có 2 bộ như hình giá 300k/bộ

----------


## trodjngung

#434 em điều khiểm có cả cáp như hình
Hàng rất mới em cũng ko biết dùng thế nào giá 500k
Đã bán

----------


## Mới CNC

> #434 em điều khiểm có cả cáp như hình
> Hàng rất mới em cũng ko biết dùng thế nào giá 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 70669Đính kèm 70670Đính kèm 70671Đính kèm 70672


Tạm gạch hỏi thêm thông tin nhé bác.

----------


## Echip

[QUOTE=trodjngung;156629]#429 Van điện từ giá nguyên lô như trên hình các bác nhé

Đính kèm 70628




> #432 Thanh lý
> 
> Đính kèm 70641


Cho mình lấy 2 mục này nha, nhắn cho mình số TK vào số này : 0937752618 thứ 2 mình gửi tiền cho.

----------


## trodjngung

[QUOTE=Echip;156725]


> #429 Van điện từ giá nguyên lô như trên hình các bác nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 70628
> 
> 
> Cho mình lấy 2 mục này nha, nhắn cho mình số TK vào số này : 0937752618 thứ 2 mình gửi tiền cho.


Xin lỗi bác hàng bán rùi bác nhé. Lần tới bác đặt em món gì inbox zalo giúp e nhé. Trên forum e ít ol lắm. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#435 Có ít bản lề nhôm khá dày cho ae nào cần
Giá tất cả trên hình 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#436 Kẹp mũi hàng gần như mới. Loại này e cũng không biết nó là như thế nào
Bán tất cả trên hình 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#437 Cập nhật hàng tồn có giảm giá

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155460

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155538

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155541

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post155004

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post154695

----------


## trodjngung

#438 trước có bác cũng đăng e này hình như là spin khí hay gì đó e ko rõ  :Big Grin: 
Hàng hình thức đẹp bao về test đủ hơi
Nặng tận 3.4kg
Giá 900k

----------


## trodjngung

#439 Combo cho ae nào cần
Em combo trượt khí có ray, mẻ 1 góc nhựa như hình còn lại hình thức vẫn đẹp Giá 400k


Đính kèm 70887Đính kèm 70891Đính kèm 70892Đính kèm 70893Đính kèm 70894

----------


## trodjngung

#440Vitme THK
Phi 16, bước 16, hành trình 180, cốt ra 10 Giá 400k

----------


## trodjngung

#441 Vitme TBI 1205120242.A
Phi 20, bước 10, hành trình 300, cốt ra 12 Giá 550k

----------


## trodjngung

#442 Vitme THK SA9197
Phi 20, bước 20, hành trình 440
THiếu 1 bên gối, vẫn còn vòng bi Giá 500k

----------


## trodjngung

#443 Vitme THK BTK 1208
Phi 12, bứic 5, hành trình 270, cốt ra 6, thiếu 1 bên gối còn vòng bi Giá 350k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#444 Vitme THK SFK 94783
Phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 550, cốt ra 10 Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#445 Vitme THK SAG 901967
Phi 15, bước 10, hành trình 250, cốt ra 10 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#446 Vitme THK
Phi 15, bước 10, hành trình 350, cốt ra 10 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#447 Vitme HANSAN HIR 1520 C7
Phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 640, cốt ra 10 Giá 650k

----------


## trodjngung

#448 Vitme MISUMI BSSC 1204
Phi 12, bước 4, hành trình 260, cốt ra 8, một bên là gối chế  :Big Grin:  Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#449 Vitme NSK 1115-0128
Phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 780, cốt ra 10 Giá 750k

----------


## trodjngung

#450 Vitme THK
Phi 15, bước 5, hành trình 100, cốt ra 10 thiếu 1 gối Giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#451 Vitme phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 320, cốt ra 10, 1 gối chế như hình
Giá 400k

----------


## trodjngung

#452 Vitme bị rơ lắc hàng bán cả như hình
Giá 300k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#453 Mớ vitme ngắn không gối áo
Giá cả lố 300k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#454 Sập sàn xilanh xoay hình thức bình thường các bác nhé
Giá 300k ôm cả giá đẹp

----------


## trodjngung

#455 Vitme HANSAN HTR 1505 C7
phi 15, bước 5, hành trình 550, cốt ra 10, thiếu 1 gối Giá 450k

----------


## trodjngung

#456 Vitme hàng tháo từ combo thiếu 1 gối còn 1 gối và áo
em này Phi 15 các bác nhé trên giấy e viết sai mất, bước 20, hành trình 600, cốt ra 6 Giá 400k

----------


## trodjngung

#457 Vitme HANSAN HIR 1520 C7
Phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 1350, cốt ra 10, thiếu 1 gối Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#458 Vitme HANSAN HIR 1520 C7
Phi 15, bước 20, hành trình 640, cốt ra 10, không có gối Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#459 Đã bán
Con bắt vít thì vỡ tung tóe như vậy nhưng vẫn còn động cơ

----------


## ali35

> #459 Đồ đồng giá 150k/em
> Con bắt vít thì vỡ tung tóe như vậy nhưng vẫn còn động cơ
> 
> Đính kèm 70982Đính kèm 70983Đính kèm 70984Đính kèm 70985Đính kèm 70986


3 cái đế từ còn hít tốt ko bác,ok thì e tạm đặt gạch nhé

----------


## trodjngung

Hàng hít tốt bác nhé. Nhưng em bán hết rùi ạ
Lần tới gạch bác sms hay zalo cho e sẽ tiện hơn ạ
Trên này e ít ol. Tks bác

----------


## trodjngung

460 biến tần hỏng vỏ xấu
Hình có 4 em nhưng e to cao đẹp zai nhất ngoài bên trái e bán rùi nhé
Giá 3 em còn lại 300k giá đồng nát rùi các bác nhé

Đã bán

----------


## viaimacota

biến tần mua về lấy xác chứ linh hồn gửi ở korea phải ko bác?

----------


## trodjngung

> biến tần mua về lấy xác chứ linh hồn gửi ở korea phải ko bác?


Thì em bán xác mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

461 nhôm tấm hơi mỏng dày 5mm
Đã phủ anode giá 75k/kg
Kích thước trên hình ae nhé
Hàng này làm bàn cưa máy chắc ngon

----------


## ktshung

> 460 biến tần hỏng vỏ xấu
> Hình có 4 em nhưng e to cao đẹp zai nhất ngoài bên trái e bán rùi nhé
> Giá 3 em còn lại 300k giá đồng nát rùi các bác nhé
> 
> Đính kèm 71031Đính kèm 71032Đính kèm 71033


con Toshiba còn lên điện ko bác, 300k 3 em hay 1 em ạ

----------


## trodjngung

> con Toshiba còn lên điện ko bác, 300k 3 em hay 1 em ạ


300k là 3 em bác nhé. Nhưng em bán rùi ạ. TKs

----------


## ktshung

> 300k là 3 em bác nhé. Nhưng em bán rùi ạ. TKs


thanks bác, có duyên thì gặp thôi, hehehe

----------


## trodjngung

#462 Mấy em vitme bị loại mini hàng Japan luôn các bác nhé
Phi 12, bước 2, hành trình 30, cốt ra 6, tổng dài 115
Gối của nó nhưng gối sau cao hơn gối trước
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#463 Bàn xoay size 90
Có chia độ nhưng góc xoay chỉ được tầm 60 độ thì phải
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#464 Mấy em tinh chỉnh tay
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#465 Sạch BOSCH 10.8V 3A
Hàng đẹp gần như mới Giá 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#466 Mâm kẹp 4 chấu trên ghi mỗi số 1974 và 3680 chả biết của nước nào  :Big Grin: 
Tình trạng như hình, răng lợi vẫn chắc chắn
Đường kính 250, nặng 28kg
Đã bán

----------


## thuhanoi

> 461 nhôm tấm hơi mỏng dày 5mm
> Đã phủ anode giá 75k/kg
> Kích thước trên hình ae nhé
> Hàng này làm bàn cưa máy chắc ngon


Bác kiểm tra nếu phẳng lỳ thì mình lấy 2 tấm nhé

----------


## trodjngung

> Bác kiểm tra nếu phẳng lỳ thì mình lấy 2 tấm nhé


Phẳng lỳ a nhé. Để mai em đếm lại xem còn đủ 2 tấm không đã a nhé. a có để lại sdt thì liên hệ sẽ tiện hơn a nhé. tks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## trodjngung

> Bác kiểm tra nếu phẳng lỳ thì mình lấy 2 tấm nhé


Em kiểm tra hôm nay rồi a nhé. Hiện tại nhà em còn 1 tấm loại to vào 1 tấm loại nhỏ thôi a nhé. Tks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em kiểm tra hôm nay rồi a nhé. Hiện tại nhà em còn 1 tấm loại to vào 1 tấm loại nhỏ thôi a nhé. Tks


OK bác mai chuyển nhé. Thanks

----------


## trodjngung

> OK bác mai chuyển nhé. Thanks


Mấy hôm nay nhà e có vệc hiếu nên ko tiện check forum bác nhé. Bác liên hệ e theo sdt ở chữ ký để tiện trao đổi nhé. Tks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hèn gì, ai cũng vậy mà   :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#467
Khung X mini full nhôm cho ae chế đồ
Cao 250, nặng 3.2kg
325x135x10 là kích thước tấm nhôm
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#468 khung Z mini full nhôm
Kích thước như trên hình
Đã bán

----------


## DSG

Không thấy hình bác ơi!

----------


## trodjngung

#470 Mớ van điện từ 24v
Hàng gần như chưa sử dụng
Giá cả hình Hàng đã bán
Tặng e lọc khí và công tắc khí như hình

----------


## trodjngung

#471 Mũi taro đã qua sử dụng nhưng vẫn còn đẹp lắm
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#472 Kẹp giao CaKen
Hàng full nhôm giá Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#473 Bác nào cần đổi nghề bảo vệ thì liên hệ với e để kiếm cái đồ nghề nhé
Hàng máy dò kim loại cầm tay
Lần lượt từ trái qua phải là em dùng ok đầy đủ pin, lắp pin, tiếp theo là e dùng ok ko pin và lắp, cuối cùng là e chập trờn ko pin ko lắp
Giá 250k/em ngon, 200k/em ngon thiếu pin, 100k/em chập trờn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#474 14 em đầu hút hơi hàng đẹp gần như mới
Thiếu phần cao su để hút
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#475 Đế từ kẹp đồng hồ loại nhỏ
Tiếc là 1 khúc bị hỏng gì đó như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#476 Mũi phay hàng mới
Loại này e nhìn thì chịu ko biết để nó làm gì bác nào biết vác về nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#477 Bộ dây đai cho bác nào cần
Duỗi dài ra dc tầm 1m2, gấp đôi lại như hình thì dc 60 cm bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#478 Combo xilanh hơi kèm trượt tròn
Hàng mini kích thước như trên hình Đã bán

----------


## daomanh_hung

nhà còn con xi lanh tròn tầm 25-30mm hành trình tâm 100mm ko bác??

----------


## trodjngung

> nhà còn con xi lanh tròn tầm 25-30mm hành trình tâm 100mm ko bác??


Em có loại này xem bác dùng dc không nhé
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post156626

----------


## trodjngung

#479 Lens cực đẹp cho camera hàng Japan các bác nhé
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#480 2 em van khí bằng inox 316 như hình
Hàng gần như mới Giá cả đôi 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#481 Còn ít xilanh nhỏ bán thanh lý tất cả như hình, hành trình của em nhỏ là 70 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#482 Xích nhựa cho ae nào dùng Đã bán

Đính kèm 71652Đính kèm 71653

----------


## trodjngung

#483 3 em lọc khí giá 50k

----------


## trodjngung

#484 Bộ Parani SD200
Hàng sáng đẹp như hình cho ae nào về nghịch 150k/bộ có 2 bộ

----------


## trodjngung

#485 3 em này hàng Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#486 Nguồn 24v
1 em đen đẹp có tản nhiệt nhôm ở đuôi
1 em trắng vỏ hơi ọp ẹp
tất cả đều chạy ngon lành
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#487 Màn hình HMI (em này đã test ok nhưng hình thức xấu) và 1 em main + màn (màn ko nứt nhưng không biết sống chết)
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#488 Em combo Z thông số như hình
Hình thức đẹp mà tiếc bộ áo vị cong như hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#489 Combo X thông số như trên hình
Hàng thiếu nắp che bụi thôi còn lại đẹp Giá 1tr3 đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#490 Giảm trấn và Floating (như hình)
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#491 Em cảm biến lưu lượng Keyence to vật vã
Định đấu dây test như nhìn hoa mắt quá  :Big Grin:  không biết đấu thế nào
GIá khoa học 300k

----------


## anhcos

> #479 Lens cực đẹp cho camera hàng Japan các bác nhé
> Giá 300k/em


Lens này sao mà dùng cho camera nào được bác ơi, nó nhỏ thế kia mà.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Lens này sao mà dùng cho camera nào được bác ơi, nó nhỏ thế kia mà.


Lens cho camera thì gần chỗ vặn vào sát cảm biến hình ảnh còn nhiều kính lắm, em tháo 1 cái ra lắp lại không xong vì nhiều loại kính khác nhau. Ở trên hình thấy trống không à.

----------


## viaimacota

Lén này mà tháo  ra thì bỏ vào thùng rát nha bác. nó có rất nhiều thấu kính bên trong. được sắp xếp theo 1 cự li nhất định ( đúng tiêu cự của từng tháo kính) để chống hiện tượng tán sắc ánh sáng, bóng ma...Bác nào hợp mua về gắn vào mà sài, tháo ra nghiên cứu sẽ nghiên cứu mãi mãi.

----------


## trodjngung

#492 Nhôm định hình 20x80
Có mấy thanh màu không được sáng như hình
Dài tầm 2m, bác nào cần đến đoạn nào e cắt cho đoạn đó
Giá 80k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#493 Hàng nghiên cứu
EM này lúc e kiếm được là vẫn nguyên trong túi chưa bóc
Giá nghiên cứu 250k

----------


## tvn24680

> #492 Nhôm định hình 20x80
> Có mấy thanh màu không được sáng như hình
> Dài tầm 2m, bác nào cần đến đoạn nào e cắt cho đoạn đó
> Giá 80k/kg


1m bao ký bác để em còn tính

----------


## trodjngung

Cập nhật về thành nhôm 20x40
Công nhận nhẹ thật 2m06 mà nặng có tầm 3.5kg các bác nhé tính ra chưa đến 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#493 nhôm tấm hàng chưa gia công
Bên ngoài vẫn dính túi bóng nhưng hơi xước tí
Nhôm chưa phủ anode thì phải
Kích thước 1000x400x20
Hàng bị lỡ không còn bán. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#494 2 em thước gì đó
Hình thức dính sơn hơi xấu, e cầm vẫn lướt đi dc từ đầu đến cuối
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#495 Thanh trượt tròn cho bác nào làm máy laser hay in 3D nhỏ
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#496 Ray ABBA bản 20, tổng dài 280
Hàng cho ae nào về làm Z
Giá 400k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#497 Ray bản 15 cpc hàng Taiwan
Cặp dài 600 giá 600k
Cặp ngắn 300 giá 330k

----------


## trodjngung

#498 Combo trượt khí như hình
CÓ 1 em lớn, mượn hình cũ đăng lại
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#499 Dây hơi khí
Hai quận to đen với xanh là hàng mới các bác nhé, phi 6, quận xanh to có 2 dây, quận đen 1 dây
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#500 Nhôm thanh cho bác nào về làm mặt máy gá đồ
Kích thước như trên hình, để mưa dc rửa nước cái sáng hơn hẳn  :Big Grin: 
Giá 80k/kg

----------


## trodjngung

#501 Khớp nối cho ae nào cần
Loại nhỏ nhất 50k/em, lớn hơn từ 100k đến 300k tùy loại

Đính kèm 71807Đính kèm 71812

----------


## trodjngung

#502 Em mặt điều khiển của biến tiền nào không rõ
HÌnh thức ổn giá 50k

----------


## trodjngung

#503 Có 2 bộ dây đai puli như hình, bánh răng đều bước 2 (cái này để sai e đo lại cho chắc  :Big Grin: )
Bộ dây đai bản 10 dài 190x2 Giá 150k
Bộ dây đai bản 10, dài 160x2 Giá 100k Bộ này dây đai như bị cắt nhỏ ra từ dây bản lởn hơn

----------


## trodjngung

#504 Hộp số cho bác nào cần
Giá 350k/em Thông số trên ảnh
Có em hộ số nhật chụp kèm dộng cơ, bác nào mua cả động cơ hộp sô Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#505 Driver Autonics hàng hình thức đẹp bình thường
Trước có 1 bác gạch 1 em nhưng mãi ko thấy liên lạc thêm
Hiện tại có 3 em, giá 350k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#506 Driver Autonics hàng vỏ xấu như hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#507 Em driver vỏ nhôm hình thức đẹp bị ghi lỗi như hình
GIá 120k

----------


## trodjngung

#508 Combo mini của SMC
Thông số trên hình các bác nhé
đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#509 Bàn xoay của SMC xoay dc goác 330 độ thì dừng lại
KÍch thước và ảnh chi tiết trên hình các bác nhé Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#510 Hộp số ngang cho động cơ
Thông số trên hình các bác nhé Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#511 Bộ cơ cấu XY mini nhỏ
Hàng cho ae vui chơi là chính, Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#512 Một bộ combo di chuyển bàn như trên hình
Hành trình nhỏ. Đã bán
Video test đây ae nhé https://youtu.be/tezSmDBrzC8

----------


## trodjngung

#513 Em tay quay hàng đứt dây
Giá 300k bao dùng hàng made in Japan các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#514 Bộ panme đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#515 Vitme không gối áo
Hàng chắc chắn, nhiều em chưa chưa sử dụng, 2 em dài ngoài cùng bước 20, còn lại bước 10 Đã bán

Vitme phi 15 dài: 750,700, 500, 400, phi 12: 560

----------


## trodjngung

#516 Vitme sáng đẹp đầy đủ gối áo
Thông số trên hình Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#517 10 em kẹp phôi bằng sắt hàng chưa sử dụng nhưng dính bẩn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#518 Cặp Hiwin 1block/thanh
Bản 15, tổng dài 520 Giá 400k

----------


## trodjngung

#519 4 em giảm trấn (hình chụp lên có 3)
Bộ khung bằng thép, hàng to siêu chắc chắn Bán cả 4 giá 120k

----------


## trodjngung

#520 Camera cho ae nào về nghiên cứu
Đồng giá 100k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#521 Công tắc khí
2 em dưới thiếu nút nhấn đầu, nhưng cơ cấu để nhấn vẫn ngon thiếu cái nắp nhựa thôi
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#522 Thanh lý 2 em đèn báo 150k/2 em có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#523 Em cấp phôi mini cho ae về chế cháo
Vỏ full inox chạy nó dị dị thế nào các bác ak
1 em có 1 nút bị hư như hình, em này thì họ seting kiểu gì chạy nó ko vòng lên đưa phôi ra được đã vòng về
Video test cho ae nhìn rõ hơn kiểu chạy của bọn này https://youtu.be/GKmn8sddmyc
Giá nghiên cứu 400k/em có máy ko có nguồn, e sẽ kiếm cho các bác đầu giắc cắm vào (lúc test e dùng đầu giắc cắm nguồn tổ ong)

----------


## trodjngung

#524 Servo Pana hàng đẹp như mới đầy đủ giắc cắm 0.2kW Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#525 Bộ 3 em gối BF 15 hàng mới như hình thiếu mỗi hộp Giá tất cả 450k

----------


## trodjngung

$526 Cặp BNC hàng mới không hộp, cốt phi 20 Giá 200k/cặp

----------


## trodjngung

#527 Tay điều khiển TB-7B giắc com, hình thức bình thường
1 em màn bị loang 1 góc như hình
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#528 Combo panme, bàn xoay panme tất cả đều size 60
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#529 Mấy em webcam
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#530 Lens hàng đẹp Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#351 Chả biết mạch gì có 3 bộ như hình
Chỉ biết cắm điện lên đèn  :Big Grin: 
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#352 Chân lắp màn hình cho ae nào cần
Chất liệu bằng nhôm không phải bằng sắt, Đã bán

----------


## minhhung999

Lấy 4 cái chân màn hình nhe cụ

----------


## trodjngung

#353 Vai máy cho ae lên máy mini
Kích thước như trên ảnh
Đế 73x80x12, mặt 200x60x10
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#354 Mấy em Keyence hàng ổn, ae nào cần nghiên cứu ới em nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#355 Giác hút khí
Hàng có 2 loại như hình
Đủ bộ như hình 100 bộ, đầu hút rời gần 20 chiếc
Với 3 em như cây chổi
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#356 Tay quay Giá 50k/em đã bán
Đường kính ngoài gần 100, cốt vào 12

----------


## trodjngung

#357 Vai máy hàng nhôm sơn đen chắc chắn
Tất cả các mặt đều dày 10
300k/cặp ngắn (còn 2 cặp)
350k/cặp dài ( có 1 cặp đã bán)
300k/cặp (còn 1 ngắn) hoặc bán 150k/em nếu bác nào cần mua lẻ



Em ngắn

----------


## trodjngung

#358 Điều khiển bằng tay hàng Hàn hana tech
Giá 350k/em đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#359 vòng bi vỏ nhựa bi sắt
Hàng bình thường bán cho ae về chế đồ nghịch ngợm
Giá 100k/100em (em có 800 em thôi) bán lẻ cho bay nhanh
Đã có gạch

----------


## huanpt

Chưa biết làm gì nhưng lấy 100 cái bánh xe nhựa bi sắt.

----------

ppgas

----------


## trodjngung

> Chưa biết làm gì nhưng lấy 100 cái bánh xe nhựa bi sắt.


Sorry bác , bác đặt gạch trên này e ít ol lắm bác nhé. Hàng đã hết mong bác thông cảm, lần tới có gạch đồ bên e bác sms hay zalo giúp em nhé. sdt ở chữ ký/ Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#360 Bộ giác hút cho ae nào chế gắp phôi
Giá 200k/bộ lấy 2 bộ giá 350k

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 2 bộ giác hút nhé bác! Sẽ liên hệ bác sau!

----------


## trodjngung

> Gạch 2 bộ giác hút nhé bác! Sẽ liên hệ bác sau!


Đã gửi zalo cho bác theo sdt ở chữ ký. Tks bác

----------


## trodjngung

#361 Màn hình TouchWin
Cắm lên điện như hình. Nhấn các nút thì ko thấy hiện tượng gì khác, nghe nói phải kết nối với PLC gì đó
Giá nghiên cứu 200k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#362 Encoder dây cắt ngắn chỉ đọc được Model: ENC-1-1-T-5 hàng Hàn Quốc
Giá 150k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#363 Tay điểu khiển này cho bác nào về ghép được thành bộ
GIá 100k

----------


## trodjngung

#364 Cụm van khí
Giá tất cả trên hình 1tr4 đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#365 Cụm van khí tiếp
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#366 Van điện từ đơn
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#367 Lười không tra mã xem là gì mã đây cá bác từ tra nhé ZK2A10K5AL-06
2 em thiếu dây giắc chế vẫn được
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#368 Đồng hồ áp suất cơ
Giá tất cả trên hình 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#369 Đồng hồ áp suất điện tử
2 em có dây còn toàn không có dây giắc cắm
Có 3 em hình thức hơi xấu
Giá tất cả 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#370 Hàng nguyên túi nhưng không có hộp
Em chỉ biết là máy tính công nghiệp thôi Giá 1tr đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#371 Load cell 250kg kiểu chữ Z
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#372 Công tắc khí
Giá tất tay 200k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#373 Hút chân không loại mini
Nguyên đống 108 cái (đa phần là còn xốp đen ở mặt)
Một số cái gắn chân thế kia là e cũng không chắc đúng là nó không nhé  :Big Grin: 
Tại em nhặt rời gắn vào vừa cũng không biết đúng ko
GIá nguyên đống 800k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#374 Loại này gọi là gì em cũng không biết
Đồ cấp khí đẩy ra thì phải, hành trình được 15 mm
Giá nguyên đống 150k

----------


## trodjngung

#375 Con trượt của vitme hàng mới chưa dùng
Mã ghi THK Japan BLK 1510 (dùng cho vitme phi 15 bước 10)

Giá cả 3 em 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#376 Combo Z misu hàng khung full thép
Hành trình 100, bước 5, cốt vào động cơ 6
Giá 300k Đã có gạch

----------


## thuhanoi

.                          Thanks

----------


## trodjngung

Có 8 cục biến áp hàng Nhật nặng cỡ 10.5kg/em Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#377 Combo Mitsu khung thép
Giá em ngắn 400k, em dài 600k Đã bán
Thông tin trên hình hết các bác nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#378 Đầu xịt khí hoặc dầu, nước cho ae phay
Có cả đầu bắt lỗ phi 10 như trên hình
Đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#379 Bộ nhôm sơn đen
Có 2 bộ dài 430, 2 bộ ngắn 360 (1 bộ ngắn bị cong)
Ae chế cháo dc gì thì chế nhé. Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#380 Ke sắt đen hàng kích thước nhỏ
Có 6 em với kích thước như trên hình
110x40x5, mặt đế 40x40
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#381 Cặp ray tải nặng
Ray này là ray bị cắt từ thanh dài ra tổng dài 520
Mã block THK SHS25 hàng Japan
Tình trạng trượt hơi bị sát, bị trong vẫn đẹp và đủ
Giá 1tr gồm cặp ray và 4 block ngoài thiếu ít bị như hình

----------


## trodjngung

#382 Đế từ Đã bán như hình
Bác nào ôm cả giá đẹp
Đã bán 2 em dài

----------


## trodjngung

#383 Bàn hơi mini kích thước trên hình
Giá 50k/em nhỏ, 80k/em lớn

----------


## trodjngung

#384 Em COGNEX hình thức đẹp giá 200k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#385 Em tháo bi chuyên nghiệp
Hàng hình thức ngon lành gần như mới Giá 200k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#386 Có ít van khí Mã IRV10-LC068 hàng Japan
CÓ 3 em cuối hàng xấu hơn do nắp nút nhấn bị sứt
7 em có tai bắt bằng inox
GIá tất cả 800k, mua lẻ ae inbox

----------


## trodjngung

#387 5 em giác hút cho ae chế nhấc phôi
Giá 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#388 Tay nắm nhôm
hàng hình thức bình thường GIá tất cả 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#389 bản lề nhôm
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#390 Bác nào chuyên đầu nối khí này không vậy để ae liên kết e bán số lượng
Và có những loại tương tự

----------


## trodjngung

#391 Bộ làm X full nhôm có 1 bộ giá 300k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#392 Cặp này của bác nào trả tiền em rồi nhưng lần trước gửi hàng quên chưa gửi inbox lại cho e nhé
Lâu rồi em kiếm mãi ko ra. Sory bác nhé. Để gửi lại bác không lâu ngày quên mất
Tiện em còn nợ đồ bác nào hoặc bác nào nợ gì em thì inbox nhé  :Big Grin: 

link đồ: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157670

----------


## saudau

> #492 Nhôm định hình 20x80
> Có mấy thanh màu không được sáng như hình
> Dài tầm 2m, bác nào cần đến đoạn nào e cắt cho đoạn đó
> Giá 80k/kg
> 
> Đính kèm 71701Đính kèm 71702Đính kèm 71703


Nhôm này còn ko bác? cây dài 2m nặng bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## Echip

> #387 5 em giác hút cho ae chế nhấc phôi
> Giá 200k
> 
> Đính kèm 73064


200K/ 1 cái hay 5 cái vậy bác? Còn cái đầu cắm hơi ở mục #390 bác bán bao nhiêu/ cái?

----------


## trodjngung

> Nhôm này còn ko bác? cây dài 2m nặng bao nhiêu vậy?


Loại này còn bác nhé. 208cm nặng 3.6kg
Link hình đây bác nhé http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post157714
Lần tới có gì bác pm zalo cho trao đổi nhanh hơn. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

> 200K/ 1 cái hay 5 cái vậy bác? Còn cái đầu cắm hơi ở mục #390 bác bán bao nhiêu/ cái?


Giác hút này 5 cái 200k a nhé. Còn đầu cắm hơi mục #390 thì để lúc nào có giá thì em đăng lên bác nhé. Tks
Lần tới cần hỏi gì hay mua gì bác pm Zalo để trao đổi nhanh hơn bác nhé. Trên này em ít ol

----------


## vhgreen

> #369 Đồng hồ áp suất điện tử
> 2 em có dây còn toàn không có dây giắc cắm
> Có 3 em hình thức hơi xấu
> Giá tất cả 350k
> 
> Đính kèm 72757Đính kèm 72758Đính kèm 72759


Đồng hồ này sài sao a. Nó tự ngắt khí khi bơm đủ áp hay chỉ báo áp xuất thôi a?

----------


## trodjngung

> Đồng hồ này sài sao a. Nó tự ngắt khí khi bơm đủ áp hay chỉ báo áp xuất thôi a?


Cái này bác tra mã giúp em nhé, em chỉ dân nhặt đồ bán thôi bác nhé. Tks
Còn hoạt động sâu xa hơn thì em không rành lắm

----------


## trodjngung

#393 Có 3 em đồng hồ hàng Nhật, một em vỡ mặt nhựa, 2 em bay mặt nhựa như hình
GIá nghiên cứu vui chơi 120k tất cả 3 em có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#394 Đầu cân 2 em có nắp mở nút điều chỉnh hàng mới chưa dùng thiếu hộp
em mất nắp hàng đã qua sử dụng
Còn em xấu cuối cùng 200k/em

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#395 Tay điều khiển hàng Nhật mã IEI TB-7B kết nối cổng com
Giá 350k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#396 Bộ mở rộng của plc pana Giá tù mù 100k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#397 Combo làm Z mini đủ động cơ (driver ở đuôi động cơ), 1 vitme bi, 1 thanh trượt 2 block
Giá 350k/bộ có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#398 Chân máy bằng nhôm 80x80
Kích thước như hình, nặng hơn 2kg/1 chân giá cả bộ 4 chân 700k
Hàng tháo máy nên có 2 chân hình thức ko được đẹp như Ngọc Trinh, xước xát

----------


## trodjngung

#399 Bộ kẹp bằng nhựa bác nào về nghiên cứu Giá 15k/em có gạch
Đường kính vòng tròn kẹp đồ là 35

----------


## huanpt

Có cả cây inox hả bác?

----------


## trodjngung

> Có cả cây inox hả bác?


nhanh tay thì dc có cây sắt bác ak. Nhưng em bán hết rùi. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#400
Mấy hôm tới bác nào mua hàng gì của em thì gửi tin nhắn qua zalo giúp em nhé
Điện thoại của em đang bị hỏng  :Frown:  không nhận cuộc gọi dc, em sẽ check zalo và báo lại cho các bác. Tks
Hàng xilanh còn tồn kho
link: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post156626

----------


## trodjngung

#401 Đầu hàn và tips hàn hàng đã qua sử dụng còn đẹp
Do không có mã nên không biết của em nào chỉ có số đo cho bác nào biết
Giá đầu hàn 5k/em, tips hàn 10k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#402 Đế từ giá 350k/em chi tiết ghi bên dưới
Em lớn đỏ đầu kẹp thiếu ốc xiết như hình
Em nhỏ hàng Nhật thì bộ kẹp của em khác lắp không vừa chân, bác nào về chế cái chắc ổn

----------


## trodjngung

#403 Bàn hút chân không SCHMALZ kích thước 700x120x37
Có đầu cấp khí vào phi 12
Mặt sau có bị móp vào 1 ít như hình
Giá 900k

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#404 Combo Z bản 1 ray lớn
Do không tìm thấy chủ nên e đăng bán Giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#405 Cặp ray THK HSR25
Ray sơn đen hai thanh mỗi thanh 2 block như hình
Dài 620 Giá 1tr

----------


## trodjngung

#406 3 em này không biết là gì trông hay hay
Giá 300k tất cả 
Một em thiếu lò xo để giữ cân 3 đầu như hình

----------


## trodjngung

#407 Lens cho camera công nghiệp
Giá 300k/em có gạch 2 em ngoài cùng bên trái bị lỗi
em lớn thiếu bộ bắt vào cam, em nhỏ kính bị dập 1 tí

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> #407 Lens cho camera công nghiệp
> Giá 300k/em 2 em ngoài cùng bên trái bị lỗi
> em lớn thiếu bộ bắt vào cam, em nhỏ kính bị dập 1 tí
> 
> Đính kèm 73471Đính kèm 73472Đính kèm 73473Đính kèm 73474Đính kèm 73475


Chã có hình gì hết bác ơi?

----------


## trodjngung

#408 Bộ hút chân không cỡ nhỏ Giá 150k

----------


## trodjngung

Tks bác em sửa luôn nhé

----------


## trodjngung

#409 Kìm hịn hàng USA hình thức vẫn ngon zai
Giá 300k có gạch

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#410 Combo mini nghiêng size 60x60
Giá 300k có gạch

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#411 Bàn xoay mini, loai này chỉ xoay dc 1 góc nhỏ như hình
Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#412 Combo Z đầy đủ chắn bụi thiếu mấy con ốc gắn chỗ chắn bụi
Giá 450k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#413 Combo kèm động mitsu 100w
Thông số như trên hình Giá 450k đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#414 2 em động cơ 24v và 40v cho ae chế đồ
500k/2 em
Em 24V đã có chủ còn em 40v giá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#415 Hộp số hàng nhỏ lắp vừa động cơ mitsu 100w
1 em tỉ lệ 1.100 đầy đủ khóa giá 350k đã bán
1 em tỉ lệ 1.9 thiếu khóa giá 200k

----------


## trodjngung

#416 Mấy em giác hút, em còn đầu hút cao su em không
Tất cả như hình giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#417 Giắc servo hàng to có 3 bộ
Giá 100k/bộ lấy cả 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#418 Giảm chấn loại to và nhỏ như hình
Giá 150k tất cả có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#419 Công tắc khí hàng này toàn bằng đồng vàng
Giá tất cả trên hình 500k

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#420 Mấy em đầu lắm vào bộ hút chân không mini như bên phải hình
Đồ khí này đều bằng đồng vàng 
Tất cả trên hình 600k

----------


## trodjngung

#421 Đầu nối khí kích cỡ các kiểu
Tất cả đống hơn 3kg xíu Giá tất tay 400k có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#422 Mũi phay cho ae phay mạch hay phay đồ nhỏ hàng mũi hợp kim
Hàng mới thiếu hộp, cán phi 3.2, mũi phi 1.2
Sáng chủ nhật rảnh lấy con Dino-lite ra soi mũi cho ae xem
link video: https://youtu.be/ULWRNnK5GfQ
Giá 6k/em

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch 6 mũi phay này và 2 motor giảm tốc nhé, thứ 2 chuyển nhé.

----------


## trodjngung

> Gạch 6 mũi phay này và 2 motor giảm tốc nhé, thứ 2 chuyển nhé.


Moto giảm tốc còn con 40V thôi bác nhé, giá 250k
Ok  thì bác sms sang bên zalo giúp e nhé, điện thoại của e đang hỏng  :Big Grin:

----------


## trodjngung

#423 Combo Z cho bác nào tải nặng hàng vitme bước 5
Giá 1tr8 thông số như trên hình
Nắp chắn bụi một số chỗ bị móp như hình

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#424 Em kìm Mỹ mã như hình
Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#425 Động cơ kèm hộp số hình thức ngon lành
GIá 250k

----------


## trodjngung

#426 Khớp nối 10-15 đường kính 39
Giá 180k/em lấy cả giá tốt

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#427 Đầu cân hệ thống
Giá 300k/em

Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#428 Màn HMI MT8070iH 2WV bao sài, hình thức tạm ổn ko vỡ
GIá 500k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#429 @ em PLC Fuji đầy đủ dây giắc như hình
Giá 1tr3 cả 2 em

----------


## trodjngung

#430 Lens camera hàng có số lượng mẫu ngoài bình thường
GIá 300k/em, lấy cả hơn chục em giá đẹp

----------


## trodjngung

#431 Bộ khung máy nhôm định hình 20x20 và 20x40 nặng 50kg
Khung cao 1.4m rộng 60cm
Bên trên có combo dây đai XY như hình, hành trình X được 40cm, Y được 35cm
Tủ điện vỏ đẹp nội thật chỉ còn như hình
Phần khung bên trên được bịt mica 3 mặt như hình
Thích hợp cho bác nào dựng máy laser hoặc in 3D
Link video: https://youtu.be/f52MOc8kDRc
Giá 2.3tr/ bộ hiện đang có gạch cả 2 bộ

----------


## trodjngung

#432 nguồn Hàn Quốc 5V-6A và 12V-6.5A
Nguồn 5V giá 70k đã hết
Nguồn 12V giá 150k còn 1 em
Bác nào lấy cả giá đẹp

----------


## trodjngung

#433 Đồng hồ đa năng MP3 4-DA-11-A Hàng đã bán hình thức gần như mới

----------


## trodjngung

#434 Đồng hồ đa năng loại nhỏ MT4N-DA-E4 hàng đã bán lấy cả lô giá đẹp

----------


## trodjngung

#435 Khung sắt làm Z nặng cho ae nào cần
bộ này của e nặng 17kg thông số có ghi trên hình giá 300k/em đang có gạch cả 2 có 2 em
Hàng nặng nên bác nào ở gần qua lấy cho tiện xa quá phí ship hơi căng

----------


## trodjngung

#436 Có ít bánh xem cho ae nào cần
Hàng chịu tải của Hàn, có cả bát bắt bằng nhôm dày luôn như hình các bác nhé
Giá bộ to (gồm 4 chiếc): 600k
Giá bộ nhỏ 400k đã bán hết bộ nhỏ

----------


## trodjngung

#437 có ít ke góc 80x80 giá 15k/chiếc có tầm 29 chiếc thôi các bác nhé
Đã có gạch

----------


## trodjngung

#438 có ít đồ linh tinh như hình giá cả hình 350k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#439 Ray bản lớn cho ae nào cần GIá 150k/thanh có 2 thanh đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#440 Combo dây đai giá 1tr5 cho ae lên máy in hoặc laser
Kích thước như trên ảnh tổng dài 1.4m, hành trình 1.2m
, ray bản 15 mỗi thanh có 1 block
Có 1 steps size 56
Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#441 Combo hàng Nhật (lâu lắm mới kiếm dc đồ nhật của bọn Hàn)
Combo loại ray 1 bản to, thống số như trên hình
Giá cả bộ gồm cả driver 1tr2 Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#442 Đồ chơi cho ae nào cần
Bàn phím Hàn, hàng dã qua sử dụng nên một số chỗ hình thức không được đẹp lắm
Hàng đã test ok Giá 150k/em đã bán hết

----------


## trodjngung

#443 Combo nâng lên hạ xuống một đoạn nhỏ tầm 1cm là cùng
Trọn bộ có cả driver cho ae nào về vui chơi
Giá 400k/bộ đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#444 Còn dư 4 em Driver dùng cho e vexta mã như hình
Giá 350k/bộ Đã bán

----------


## minhlongbg92

Bác còn còn nào ngon bổ rẻ không em quan tâm

----------


## trodjngung

$445 Có ít nhôm làm mặt bàn cho ae nào cần thông số trên ảnh các bác nhé
giá 75k/kg Đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#446 Bộ khung máy mini full nhôm nặng 18kg có driver và nguồn, cầu đấu
Driver là driver LIMO như kiểu mấy con driver rời e có bán
Hành trình các trục tầm 5cm
Giá 2tr Đã bán

----------


## imechavn

> #446 Bộ khung máy mini full nhôm nặng 18kg có driver và nguồn, cầu đấu
> Driver là driver LIMO như kiểu mấy con driver rời e có bán
> Hành trình các trục tầm 5cm
> Giá 2tr
> 
> Đính kèm 74708Đính kèm 74709Đính kèm 74710Đính kèm 74711Đính kèm 74712Đính kèm 74713Đính kèm 74714Đính kèm 74715


Em để anh bộ này nhé.

----------


## Hung22884

Bác ơi khi nào bác có món như này ới giúp em vào inbox nhé thanks

----------


## trodjngung

> Em để anh bộ này nhé.


Hàng này em bán rùi bác nhé. Tks bác quan tâm
Lần tới bác gạch hàng của em thì inbox zalo hay sms giúp em nhé.
Trên này em không ol thường xuyên. tks

----------


## trodjngung

#447 Có mấy cục tản nhiệt đồng đỏ hàng đẹp lung linh cho ae nào về chế đồ
Giá 100k/em Đã bán(nặng 0.5kg)

----------


## trodjngung

#448 Cặp tản nhiệt với bộ gá nâng cao khung sắt sơn đen
Kích thước: cao 70, rộng 95, dài 135
Giá 50k/bộ hàng có số lượng (ae nào ôm cả giá đẹp)

----------


## trodjngung

#449 Bàn hơi mã như hình, hình thức bình thường
Giá 300k

----------


## trodjngung

#450 Nguồn Malysia 24V-27A có quạt giá làm mát chạy vù vù
GIá 450k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#451 Quạt ion cho ae về hút khói hàn, đã test ok chỉ có quạt không có dây nguồn các bác nhé
Em test thì nó chạy mát thay quạt cũng được Giá 250k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#452 Combo khung sắt thông số trên hình giá 400k đã bán

----------


## trodjngung

#453 Combo khung nhôm sơn đen
Em này vitme chạy hơi dị có video đi kèm các bác nhé, cho ae nào về làm X
Giá 700k đã bán
Video : https://youtu.be/N19ZzdqRnls

----------


## trodjngung

Sr các bác xem bài vì ảnh em có xoay trên máy tính rồi mà lúc upload lên nó lại ko xoay nên xem có hơi khó khăn ae thông cảm.

----------


## trodjngung

#454 Hàng nhôm dày cho ae về chế vai máy tải nặng, làm Z dài hoặc chế thành X
Mặt nhôm đã anod có taro lỗ khoảng cách như trên hình
Mỗi em nặng 12.6kg giá 900k/em

----------


## trodjngung

#455 Hỏi mua máy tiện mini
AE có con máy tiện mini không sử dụng đến cần ra đi không ạ?
Em đang có nhu cầu muốn kiếm một em giá hữu nghị, sử dụng tốt. Tks

----------


## trodjngung

#456 Lô màn hình 9in cổng vào AV như hình
Có 2 em lên đẹp , 1 em lên sọc như hình
Còn 6 em bị vỡ màn
Giá tất cả 400k không bán lẻ ạ

----------


## trodjngung

#457 Bàn trượt XY con trượt tròn phi 10
Thông số có ghi trên hình
Mặt đều bằng nhôm đã anod
Có vitme (không phải vitme bi)
Giá 650k

----------


## trodjngung

#458 Combo Z hàng đẹp thống số trên hình các bác nhé giá 350k

----------


## trodjngung

#459 2 combo Z bị cắt đầu cot ra như hình
Giá 400k/ cả 2 em

----------


## fanguangxing

> #454 Hàng nhôm dày cho ae về chế vai máy tải nặng, làm Z dài hoặc chế thành X
> Mặt nhôm đã anod có taro lỗ khoảng cách như trên hình
> Mỗi em nặng 12.6kg giá 900k/em
> 
> Đính kèm 75091Đính kèm 75092Đính kèm 75093Đính kèm 75094Đính kèm 75095Đính kèm 75096Đính kèm 75097Đính kèm 75098Đính kèm 75099


Cột Z ngon, phù hợp máy mình. bác còn không ạ?

----------

